# Umstieg auf TIA



## statix (28 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wenn man sich dagegen wehrt, früher oder später muss man ja doch aufs Tia-Portal umsteigen.
Nun sind die üblichen angeboteten Umsteigerkurse (wie mir scheint) zu aufgebläht. 
Programmieren kann ich schon, das muss ich nicht üben. Nur die Unterschiede in der Bedienung und die Neuerungen muss ich wissen und verstehen. Das ich dafür echt 3 Tage á 8 Stunden brauche, glaube ich mal nicht.
Gleichzeitig kann ich es mir nicht leisten kopflos rumzuprobieren, bis es klappt... oder auch nicht.

Was tun also? Angepasste In-house Schulung? Trainingsunterlagen fürs Selbststudium?

Wer hat Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## madvario (28 September 2012)

Ich hab die Umsteigerschulung gemacht, und das war nicht verkehrt.
Unser Referent hat uns doch gut an die Hand genommen und uns auch einige Kniffe, wie was einfacher geht und wo man aufpassen muss, gezeigt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## statix (28 September 2012)

Hallo!

Interessant! 
Was für eine Schulung war das? Direkt bei Siemens oder einem Drittanbieter? Wieviel Tage ging der und was hats gekostet?


----------



## OWLer (28 September 2012)

Ich habe damals bei Siemens einen 2Tages Kurs auf TiA10.5 gemacht, der war recht gut. Das reicht meiner Meinung nach voll und ganz wenn man Step 7 und das WinCCflex gut kennt. Man muss sich halt erstmal an die zig Fenster gewöhnen.....
Auch wenn mich einige für verrückt halten man kann TiA auch positive Dinge abgewinnen wenn mann einige Projekte damit gemacht hat vermisst mann das eine oder andere unter Step 7....Ich nutze aber bei 300/400er Steuerungen lieber noch das normale Step7 weil es doch noch das eine oder andere Baugruppen Problem gibtKosten waren damals mit ca 600Euro moderat
Grüsse Owler


----------



## madvario (28 September 2012)

War eine 3 TagesSchulung direkt von Siemens.
Was sie gekostet hat, kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, weiss ich nicht mehr.

Man kann sich durchaus an die neue Oberfläche gewöhnen.
Ich persönlich finde es nicht schlecht, alles unter einer Oberfläche zu haben.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## statix (1 Oktober 2012)

OWLer schrieb:


> Ich nutze aber bei 300/400er Steuerungen lieber noch das normale Step7 weil es doch noch das eine oder andere Baugruppen Problem gibt
> Grüsse Owler



Wenn man die Wahl hat...
Hatte neulich ein KTP400 in monochrom bestellt, war aber nicht lieferbar. Also eins in Farbe. Und siehe da: für den Siematic Manager gibt es kein Hardwareupdate mehr für dieses neue Panel. Das gibts nur noch für TIA. 
Ich konnte dann noch ein monochromes bekommen, aber für die Zukunft sieht das für den Siematic Manager wohl eher düster aus.



Gibts hier auch welche, die sich das im Selbststudium (erfolgreich) draufgezogen haben?


----------



## cmm1808 (1 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ca. 1/2 Jahr den TIA-Sysup in 3 Tagen (bei Siemens) gemacht.
Der Kurs war sehr gut aufgebaut.
Der Trainer hatte noch einiges an Kniffen gezeigt, das nicht in den Schulungsunterlagen vorkamen.
Das Thema Migration wurde gut rübergebracht.
Auch wurde vom Trainer kein Blatt vor dem Mund genommen, in Bezug auf "Fehlfunktionen" und sonstiger Mängel.

Das Programmieren war nebensächlich. Wer nicht nachdenken wollte, konnte fertige Projekte nutzen.
Es ging einzig um das Handling.


Die einzelnen Themenbereiche und den Preis kann man bei Siemens im Schulungskatalog nachlesen.


Mein Fazit: auch wenn wir noch lange kein TIA einsetzen werden, war der Kurs absolut lohnend.


----------



## faust (1 Oktober 2012)

Ebenfalls hallo.

Bei diesen Schulungen kommt es -wie meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich immer- auf den Dozenten an. Der beste Kurs mit dem besten Konzept und der besten Schulungsraum- und Dokumentationsausstattung kann durch einen schlecht vorbereiteten und unwissenden Trainer ad absurdum geführt werden.

Dies ist mir bei besagtem TIA-Umsteigerkurs in Bielefeld passiert, wo der Dozent nach eigener Aussage erst zweimal(!!!) zuvor überhaupt das Portal gestartet und begutachtet hat. Die ganzen drei Tage haben mein Kollege und ich eigentlich Däumchen gedreht und uns unsere Fragen und Wünsche entweder selbst beantwortet oder für später notiert, denn Hilfestellung haben wir keine bekommen. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das TIA-Portal auf den Schulungsrechnern im Viertelstundentakt abstürzte, sobald man etwas mit SCL auch nur versuchte zu programmieren.

Wir haben uns seinerzeit bei Siemens beschwert und nachträglich eine kostenlose Inhouse-Schulung erhalten, wo endlich auch mal jemand die damals notierten Fragen fachkundig bearbeiten konnte.


Mein Fazit: Selbststudium plus Nachfrage bei einem Wissenden oder individuelle Inhouse-Schulung.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Fred,
dann waren wir beim den gleichen Dozenten Dr. Simxxx. Dieser Leergang hat mein TIA Trauma
verfestigt. Wir waren zu viert von unsere Firma und der Rest sollte folgen. Wir haben in unsere
Firma davon berichtet und davon abgeraten noch mehr wertvolle Arbeitszeit zu verschwenden 
und Siemens das Geld mit einer 'Pfannenschüppe' in den Rachen zu Schaufeln. 

Wie Innovativ TIA und leicht zu händeln ist sieht man ja hier http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/55447-TIA-V11-Projekt-von-SPS-S7-1200-in-PG-zurückladen

Aber bald kommt ja V12, dann wir alles besser :s12:

Gruß RN


----------



## faust (2 Oktober 2012)

Hallo RN,

die Aussage "Mit V12 wird alles besser" habe ich auch schon von mehreren Seiten vernommen, allein mir fehlt der Glaube, dass Siemens dieses Mal (oder auch zukünftige Male) aus eigenen Fehlern lernt und es (fast) auf Anhieb mit dem zweiten Schuss hinbekommt (Soviel Ironie und Sarkasmus in einem Satz - Ich glaube, mir wird schlecht...) :sm12:


Ich bin beinahe froh, dass ich in unserer Firma nur(!) den Bedienoberflächen-Part bearbeite und mich nur(!) mit WinCC Advanced bzw. Flexible herumschlagen muss. Wenig tröstlich ist, dass andere Steuerungshersteller (in meinem Fall B&R) meistens nicht viel besser sind, die Probleme/Unzulänglichkeiten finden sich dann nur in anderen Bereichen. Warum nur meint jeder dieser Marktführer, dass er sein eigenes Süppchen bezüglich Entwicklungsumgebung kochen muss??


Aber genug OT: bezüglich der Frage 'Schulungsart für TIA-Umsteiger' sind wir dann schon mindestens zwei, die die Eigeninitiative promoten.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## sailor (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab grad das erste Projekt erfolgreich hinter mir. Und zwar ohne Kurs. Ich hab die Funktionen aus den "alten" Siemenspaketen eigentlich sehr schnell über die SUFU gefunden, denn diese sind (SOWEIT VORHANDEN !!!!!:sb6::sb6 zum Teil sehr versteckt oder wurden umgetauft. Z.B. die Strukturen in WINCC. Leider gibt es noch jede Menge Bugs, die ich aber durch meinen zuständigen Fachberater (in München) umgehen konnte, was aber natürlich jede Menge verbratene Arbeitszeit nach sich zog. 
*Extrem schade finde ich das Fehlen des Projektexports in die Excel -App von WINCC-Prof. !!! Der vorhandene Variableneditor kommt bei weiten nicht an die Excel-App ran. *
Mein Fazit: Augen zu und durch. Ein Kunde, der TIA aus welchen Grund auch immer unbedingt will, den sollte man aber auch auf die hmm... wie soll ichs nennen? ... Schwammigkeit von TIA hinweisen und entsprechend die Konsequenzen klarlegen (Stichpunkt Upgrade auf die hoffentlich stabilere V12.
Nochmal zur Frage des TE: Wer sichs zutraut und etwas Zeit und Nerven investiert kommt m.E. ohne Kurs aus. 

Gruß
Sailor


----------



## tschortscho51 (3 Oktober 2012)

Ich habe im August 2010 mit V10.5 für ein 1200er-Projekt einen raschen Einstieg gebraucht.
Dazu habe ich 1/2-Tag einen Siemens-Mitarbeiter gebucht und die wesentlichen
Eigenheiten von TIA reingezogen. Hat sich gelohnt. Die restlichen "Eigenheiten"
habe ich mit dem Projekt gelernt bzw. aufgearbeitet.
Da ich von der älteren Garde bin, bin ich es gewohnt Software zu erarbeiten
und nicht alles Pfannenfertig präsentiert zu bekommen.


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2012)

Hast du vielleicht TIA 10.5 mit TIA 11 verwechselt?
Es geht so weit ich es verstanden habe,  um den Umstieg von Step7 auf TIA 11.
Und da sind die Änderungen groß und absolut unverständlich.
Das schlimmst ist für mich, dass ich oft nicht weiß ob ich einen Fehler gemacht, etwas nicht richtig verstanden habe oder ob es ein Softwarebug ist.


bike


----------



## tschortscho51 (3 Oktober 2012)

Verwechselt habe ich das sicher nicht!
V10.5 wahr der Vorgänger für V11, jedoch nur für die 1200er.
Der Aufbau und das Handling der Versionen ist in etwa gleich.
Bevor ICH auf SW-Bugs tippe suche ich die Unzulänglichkeiten
in meiner SW.
Die Hilfefunktionen sind ja auch hilfreich und nicht schlecht.
Die Befehle und Funktionsmakros in der Auswahlleiste markieren und F1.


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2012)

1200er CPu mache ich auch mit TIA10.5, da es ja sein muss,  und das geht so in etwa.
Aber mein TIA 11 ist nicht sehr ähnlich mit TIA 10.5.
Aber das ist in Bezug auf den TE unerheblich.
Und dass TIA 11 jede Menge Bugs hat und immer noch nicht brauchbar ist, ist Realität.

Aber jeder soll das Werkzeug verwenden, das am besten für seine Aufgaben brauchbar sind.
Ich brauche kein TIA 11.


bike


----------



## mnuesser (3 Oktober 2012)

naja, langsam wird man ja zu tia gezwungen, wie ich gerade in dem neuen newsletter gelesen habe,
sind ja alle alten mp's und tp's nun abgekündigt...


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> naja, langsam wird man ja zu tia gezwungen, wie ich gerade in dem neuen newsletter gelesen habe,
> sind ja alle alten mp's und tp's nun abgekündigt...



Oder man kann auch Alternativen verwenden.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Oktober 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Oder man kann auch Alternativen verwenden.


für diejenigen, die noch immer Koppel-DB für die Visu verwenden


----------



## mnuesser (3 Oktober 2012)

jaja dass mit den alternativen ist immer so schön gesagt,
aber 90% der Kunden sagen ganz einfach "Liefervorschrift = Siemens"


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> jaja dass mit den alternativen ist immer so schön gesagt,
> aber 90% der Kunden sagen ganz einfach "Liefervorschrift = Siemens"



Zum Glück findet auch da ein Umdenken statt.
Auch die Autozusammenschrauber merken, dass BigS nicht die Lösung für alle Probleme ist.


bike


----------



## PN/DP (3 Oktober 2012)

bike schrieb:


> 1200er CPu mache ich auch mit TIA10.5


Bei Ersatzteillieferungen bekommst Du alte S7-1200, deren Firmware mit TIA 10.5 kompatibel ist? Geht bei der S7-1200 eigentlich ein Firmware-downgrade?



bike schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein TIA 11


Das habe ich bis vor einem Monat auch gedacht. Doch unsere BWLer hatten sich mal wieder ohne Absprache für den allerbilligsten Anbieter entschieden ...
Was für eine Installationsorgie auf dem Field PG, nur um in der CPU und im HMI die IP-Adresse zu ändern...

Harald


----------



## bike (3 Oktober 2012)

Wir hatten mit 1200er gespielt.
Zum Glück ist dies vorbei und wir verwenden weiter "richtige" CPU. also S7 300 / 400.

Da ich jedoch so und so meist NC machen darf, bleibt TIA noch von meinem Produktionsrechner entfernt. 


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Oktober 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Auch die Autozusammenschrauber merken, dass BigS nicht die Lösung für alle Probleme ist.


ach, wer ist denn dann der Problemlöser? Was willst Du denen denn einreden, was besser sei?


----------



## IBFS (3 Oktober 2012)

"Wir hatten mit der Maus gespielt.
Zum Glück ist dies vorbei und wir verwenden weiter "richtige" Elefanten."

Eine 300er durch eine 1200 ersetzen zu wollen ist schon im Ansatz Schwachsinn. So wie auch der entsprechende Post.

Frank


----------



## madvario (4 Oktober 2012)

faust schrieb:


> Ebenfalls hallo.
> 
> Bei diesen Schulungen kommt es -wie meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich immer- auf den Dozenten an. Der beste Kurs mit dem besten Konzept und der besten Schulungsraum- und Dokumentationsausstattung kann durch einen schlecht vorbereiteten und unwissenden Trainer ad absurdum geführt werden.
> 
> ...



Wann ward ihr in Bielefeld?

Wir waren auch dort, haben diese Erfahrung aber so nicht gemacht, nur weiss ich nicht mehr, welchen Schulungsleiter wir hatten.


----------



## mnuesser (4 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> "Wir hatten mit der Maus gespielt.
> Zum Glück ist dies vorbei und wir verwenden weiter "richtige" Elefanten."
> 
> Eine 300er durch eine 1200 ersetzen zu wollen ist schon im Ansatz Schwachsinn. So wie auch der entsprechende Post.
> ...



Naja, hat alles seine Existenzberechtigungen, wenn ich mir so einige Kleinsteuerungen anschaue,
wo nur nen bisschen mit Tastern, Lampen und vielleicht noch nen bisschen analog + einfache Regelung gespielt wird...

warum dann keine S7-1200 einsetzen? zumal die Ausrichtung der Software doch auch eher für Laien gemacht wurde oder?

schade das hier wenig konstruktive Gespräche stattfinden in letzter zeit, irgendwie sind alle so aggressiv, braucht ihr mal Urlaub?


----------



## mnuesser (4 Oktober 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Zum Glück findet auch da ein Umdenken statt.
> Auch die Autozusammenschrauber merken, dass BigS nicht die Lösung für alle Probleme ist.
> 
> 
> bike



Stimmt wohl, wenn man sich aber einige Kundenmeinungen anhört, weiss ich zumindest warum die so 
auf Siemens stehen. Schau dir mal die Lieferzeiten für Ersatzteile an... Allen-Bradley ist auf dem Deutschen Markt
da doch nicht wirklich existent, die Webseite hoffnungslos veraltet, versuch mal bei denen Freitags nach 16 Uhr nen
Deutschsprachigen Support zu bekommen...

Schneider und Phoenix sind da auch keine wirklichen Alternativen....

Beckhoff aber... Schnelle Lieferzeit, interessante Preise, Super Funktionalität.... 
solange es in Europa ist... im Ausland leider wieder kacke...


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Oktober 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> warum dann keine S7-1200 einsetzen? zumal die Ausrichtung der Software doch auch eher für Laien gemacht wurde oder?


Um Pfründe waren zu können, darf halt nicht jeder Laie es verstehen


----------



## mnuesser (4 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Um Pfründe waren zu können, darf halt nicht jeder Laie es verstehen



ok, das ist aber ein Argument wo ich sage, alles was man mit ner 1200er machen kann, ist für mich uninteressant,
hängen zu wenig stunden dran  dann doch lieber was interessanteres großes programmieren oder?


----------



## statix (4 Oktober 2012)

Öhhhmmmm.... gehts vielleicht auch etwas mehr on-topic?
So wie ich das sehe, gehts ohne Schulung eigentlich nicht.

Hat jemand eine in-house Schulung gemacht?


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Oktober 2012)

statix schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine in-house Schulung gemacht?


ja, ich. Selbststudium und SPS-Forum gelesen.


----------



## faust (4 Oktober 2012)

madvario schrieb:


> Wann ward ihr in Bielefeld?
> 
> Wir waren auch dort, haben diese Erfahrung aber so nicht gemacht, nur weiss ich nicht mehr, welchen Schulungsleiter wir hatten.





Wir waren im Februar (14. bis 16.) Gäste bei BigS, der Schulungsleiter hieß Dr. Simxxx.

Gruß, Fred


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2012)

Ich war im April bei Dr. Nichtsnutz, das war so schrecklich, das ist unvollstellbar. 
Bei Kollegen die später hin mussten war es ein anderer Dozent, da haben sich anscheinend
zu viel beschwert.


----------



## Grollmus (4 Oktober 2012)

*Umsteigerkurs*

Wir bieten auch Umsteigerkurse mit S7-300 für STEP 7 TIA-Portal an. Hier sind auch  einige Teilnehmer enttäuscht, allerdings über das TIA-Portal. Ich kann  zur auch nur beding empfehlen mit der S7-300/400 auf das TIA-Portal  umzusteigen. Das TIA-Portal wurde für die Philosphie der neuen Hardware  S7-1200 entwickelt, die an einigen Stellen nicht zur S7-300/400  passt. Allerding fühtr mittefristig kein Weg am TIA-Portal vorbei. Daher  ist es nicht verkeht sich schon mal einen Übeblick zu verschaffen.

Gruß 

Eduard Grollmus


----------



## Paule (5 Oktober 2012)

Grollmus schrieb:


> Das TIA-Portal wurde für die Philosphie der neuen Hardware S7-1200/1500 entwickelt, die an einigen Stellen nicht zur S7-300/400 passt.


Muss es deshalb alles Grau in Grau sein?


----------



## Perfektionist (5 Oktober 2012)

Meckerst Du schon wieder über die Tube, in der die Zahnpasta steckt?


----------



## Perfektionist (5 Oktober 2012)

Grollmus schrieb:


> Allerding fühtr mittefristig kein Weg am TIA-Portal vorbei.


mittelfristig ist wann? wenn z.B. die Flex-Panels weg sind oder wenn die 1500er kommt?


----------



## Grollmus (5 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> mittelfristig ist wann? wenn z.B. die Flex-Panels weg sind?



Das hängt immer von den Anwendung ab. Sicherlich wird man bezüglich der Panels schneller umsteigen müssen. Der Umstieg von WinCC flex auf TIA WinCC ist jedoch nicht so groß. Das Problem hierbei ist jedoch die nicht vorhandene Anbindung an STEP 7 5.x.


----------



## Astralavista (5 Oktober 2012)

Mal ein bißchen Offtopic ... weil hier jetzt ein paar Mal das Stichwort S7-1500 gefallen ist.
Gibts da schon Infos? Ich mein wenn die angeblich im Januar 2013 eingeführt wird muss da doch schon was durchgesickert sein.
Gibts evtl auf der SPS/IPC/Drives was zu sehen?


----------



## Grollmus (5 Oktober 2012)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Gibts evtl auf der SPS/IPC/Drives was zu sehen?



Mal sehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Muss es deshalb alles Grau in Grau sein?





Perfektionist schrieb:


> Meckerst Du schon wieder über die Tube, in der die Zahnpasta steckt?



Der Paule hat gerade ein Projekt mit TIA hinter sich gebracht und berichtete mir das er die
gleichen Symptome wie ich hat wenn er mit TIA arbeitet, 'Große Ermüdung' durch anstrengende
Farbgebung. 

Was nützt die beste Zahnpaste, wenn mann Sie nicht aus der schlechten Tube bekommt,
weil sich der Deckel nicht abschrauben lässt.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 Oktober 2012)

dann reißt halt den HDMI/DVI-Stecker aus Eurem Monitor raus und patcht RGB im VGA-Kabel, wie Ihr es braucht.

wenn ich da an die CGA-Zeiten zurückdenke, das war doch richtig schlimm. Da ist doch TIA richtig entspannend...


----------



## bike (6 Oktober 2012)

Wenn mehrere Programmierer schreiben, sie kommen mit dem TIA nicht zurecht bzw bemängeln die Funktionalität, und nur einer schreibt, dass er mit dem System schon viele Projekte erfolgreich und ohne Probleme abgeschlossen hat, wem soll ich glauben? 

Abgesehen, dass ich schon eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, die mir gezeigt haben, TIA11 ist noch keine echt brauchbare Software.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> dann reißt halt den HDMI/DVI-Stecker aus Eurem Monitor raus und patcht RGB im VGA-Kabel, wie Ihr es braucht.
> 
> wenn ich da an die CGA-Zeiten zurückdenke, das war doch richtig schlimm. Da ist doch TIA richtig entspannend...



Nackte Polemik, oder?
Du hast unter CGA sicherlich keine grafische Oberfläche genutzt.
Der Textmodus mit max 80x25 Zeichen / 16 Farben hat auch nicht durch Kontrastarmut geglänzt.
Die damals typischen Office-Monitore waren lang nachleuchtend und hatten keine Probleme mit Flimmern.

CGA war in den wenigsten Firmen anzutreffen, da es für die meisten Anwendungen (Wordstar, Visicalc, Lotus 1-2-3, Multiplan, ...) damals keinen Bedarf für Farbe gab.
Erst als die Geschäftsdiagramme aufkamen (Lotus 1-2-3, Multiplan) wollten die Kaufleute Farbe.

Richtig Farbe kam erst mit EGA und VGA ins Büro.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Oktober 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Abgesehen, dass ich schon eigene Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, die mir gezeigt haben, TIA11 ist noch keine echt brauchbare Software.


Wo sind die Leute, die von Abstürzen, Dysfunktionen etc. berichten? Der Flexible-Teil funktioniert besser als in Classic, der S7-Teil für mich ausreichend gut genug.

und statt wirkliche Dysfunktionen anzuprangern motzen alle nur an der Oberfläche herum, so von wegen Farbgebung und dem Fensterln. Klar, mich nervt auch, die gleiche Arbeit mit neuer Oberfläche tun zu müssen, weil es aufhält. Aber es ist spannend, endlich auch mal statt nur Querverweis Visu zu SPS zu bekommen, auch mal im SPS-Part weiterverwiesen zu werden auf die Verwendungsstellen in der Visu.

...aber klar, das fällt jemandem mit seinen ein für allemal festgelegten Koppel-DB nicht auf.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 Oktober 2012)

Absturzberichte:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....WINCC-stürzt-dauernd-ab?highlight=tia+absturz
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....keine-tolle-Kombination?highlight=tia+absturz
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....-ab?p=392243&highlight=tia+absturz#post392243

und dir ist's doch auch schon abgestürzt: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....011?p=334615&highlight=tia+absturz#post334615

Also Ich finde es ist ein unding was Siemens da abgeliefert hat und uns da verkaufen will. Wenn die Software wenigstens umsonst wäre, bis man sie einigermaßen verwenden kann, aber so...

Vor allem was ist aus den ganzen Schnittstellen geworden, wenn man sich teile der Visu Erstellung und S7 Programmerstellung automatisiert hat (Command Schnitstelle und VBA in WinCC?)... Wann wird das wieder, oder zumindest ähnlich wieder möglich sein?


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Oktober 2012)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> und dir ist's doch auch schon abgestürzt: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....011?p=334615&highlight=tia+absturz#post334615
> ...
> Wenn die Software wenigstens umsonst wäre, bis man sie einigermaßen verwenden kann, aber so...
> ...


für SUS-Kunden der Prof-Version von Classic ists umsonst, oder täusch ich mich?

und mein Absturz war bei mir der erste und letzte. Und es war V11SP0UPD1 unter XP oder vielleicht 7/32 mit 4GB RAM. Nun sitz ich an einer Maschine mit 16GB Ram, 7/64 und V11SP2UPD4.


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Oktober 2012)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Absturzberichte:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....WINCC-stürzt-dauernd-ab?highlight=tia+absturz
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....keine-tolle-Kombination?highlight=tia+absturz
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....-ab?p=392243&highlight=tia+absturz#post392243


naja, grad mal im dreimonatstakt, und dann auch noch zwei berichte im gleichen thread. das hat bei Flex2004/2005/2007SP0 ganz anders ausgesehen.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...aber klar, das fällt jemandem mit seinen ein für allemal festgelegten Koppel-DB nicht auf.



Wir haben hier 20 Jahre alte Anlagen. Was glaubst wie froh ich beim Retrofit bin, dass die Programmierer damals schon einen gut dokumentierten einen Koppel-DB hatten.
Und genauso bin ich froh, dass ich selber bei den Protool-Visualisierungen einen Koppel-DB habe. Denn mit TIA is nix mehr mit kovertieren.

Wenn ich eines in Berufsleben gelernt habe, dann sind es klare Schnittstellen zu anderen Systemen zu schaffen.

Dieter


----------



## MSB (6 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> für SUS-Kunden der Prof-Version von Classic ists umsonst, oder täusch ich mich?


Für diese Software in der jetzt vorliegenden Form wäre selbst geschenkt noch zu teuer, aber in einem Punkt hast du ja recht,
die Software ist umsonst, auch, aber nicht nur, für SUS Kunden (manchmal liebe ich die Zweideutigkeit der Deutschen Sprache).

Wobei das was mich im Moment am meisten stört, ist, da man ja nun bei Siemens offensichtlich begriffen hat,
das die Akzeptanz aus den verschiedensten Gründen wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden ist, wird durch gezieltes Abkündigen,
der Kunde, der obendrein auch noch jede Menge Kohle dafür abdrücken muss, zum Umstieg GEZWUNGEN.

Hier ist es wohl wirklich nur und ausschließlich den PR-Topf des Konzerns zu verdanken, das die nicht sofort von der Lieferantenliste div. Großbetriebe verschwinden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ich eines in Berufsleben gelernt habe, ...


... dann ist es, auch mal einen Schnitt machen zu können. Dieser Schnitt ist mir beim Umstieg von S5 (Koppelbausteine) zu S7 (Instanzdaten) gelungen, und ich hoffe sehr, dass mir ein Schnitt mit den neuen CPUs bevor steht, der endlich das beiseite räumt, was mir das 300er-System an Barrieren in den Weg gelegt hat. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die neuen überhaupt noch AWL sprechen wollen - der 1200er haben sie es ja abgewöhnt. Also meinen 200er-Code kann ich wegwerfen. Und ich bin sogar froh drüber, diesen anderen Scheiß nicht mehr zu haben.

EDIT:
ich bin nun 47. Die Weichen für mein Abstellgleis kommen in zehn Jahren. Aber bis dahin muss ich mit der Zeit mitgehen. Und das bedeutet Veränderungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wo sind die Leute, die von Abstürzen, Dysfunktionen etc. berichten?



Stellvertretend für ein Kollege von mir möchte ich berichten, der muss massiv mit TIA arbeiten,
bei ihn stürzt es *Täglich* ab, das ist dann das kleinste Problemm. Der kann die Nr von der
Hotline vorwärts, rückwärts, auf den Kopf stehend und besoffen aufsagen.


----------



## MSB (6 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Also meinen 200er-Code kann ich wegwerfen. Und ich bin sogar froh drüber, diesen anderen Scheiß nicht mehr zu haben.


Also um mal bei deiner komischen Sprache zu bleiben,
es gibt doch kaum etwas spannenderes als die "andere 200er", schließlich ist das eine Veränderung, 
zu deinen offensichtlich laut eigenem Bekunden, recht tristen Arbeitsalltag.
Zudem, gibt es nur eine vergleichsweise geringe Möglichkeit der "Wiederverwendung", also ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
:TOOL:


----------



## Perfektionist (6 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Also um mal bei deiner komischen Sprache zu bleiben,
> es gibt doch kaum etwas spannenderes als die "andere 200er", schließlich ist das eine Veränderung,
> zu deinen offensichtlich laut eigenem Bekunden, recht tristen Arbeitsalltag.
> Zudem, gibt es nur eine vergleichsweise geringe Möglichkeit der "Wiederverwendung", also ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
> :TOOL:


ähhmmmm reden wir aneinander vorbei?

ich meinte das schon so, wie ich schrieb. keine Ironie! Ich bin wirklich froh, dass dieser Exot namens 200er in die Versenkung geht. Und dem Code, den ich auf dem Ding geklopft habe, weine ich keine einzige Träne nach - es war immer nur eine Quälerei. Oder hat irgendjemand dort einen FB erblickt? ich in V3.2 nicht, V4x hab ich nie angefasst.


----------



## IBFS (6 Oktober 2012)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Naja, hat alles seine Existenzberechtigungen, wenn ich mir so einige Kleinsteuerungen anschaue,
> wo nur nen bisschen mit Tastern, Lampen und vielleicht noch nen bisschen analog + einfache Regelung gespielt wird...
> 
> warum dann keine S7-1200 einsetzen? zumal die Ausrichtung der Software doch auch eher für Laien gemacht wurde oder?
> ...



Für 95 Prozent der Aufgaben ist sowohl eine S7-200 als auch eine S7-1200 zu klein. Daher wird für die meisten Aufgabenstellungen so ein "Test" nichts bringen. 
Daher habe ich auf die entsprechende Polemik passend reagiert. 

Und ich bleibe generell dabei


"
Die Farbgebung vom TIA-PORTALs ist großer Mist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
"

Frank


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Für 95 Prozent der Aufgaben ist sowohl eine S7-200 als auch eine S7-1200 zu klein. Daher wird für die meisten Aufgabenstellungen so ein "Test" nichts bringen.



Hast du dir die technischen Daten der S7-1200 überhaupt schonmal angesehen? Die hat 75 KB Arbeitsspeicher. Das ist so viel wie alte 315 oder alte 400er Steuerungen hatten, und bei der 314 haben erst die ganz neuen 128 KB bekommen.
Mit den unsäglichen 200er Steuerungen kann man die 1200 überhaupt nicht vergleichen. Ich habe FUP und ich habe SCL, für mich besteht in der Programmierung darum so gut wie kein Unterschied zu den 300/400er Steuerungen.

Das einzige was der 1200er fehlt ist die Modularität und die Erweiterbarkeit der 300/400er Serie. Für eine Maschinensteuerung wo abzusehen ist dass hier nicht viel dazukommen wird spricht absolut nichts gegen die 1200er, wenn die technischen Daten ausreichend sind.


----------



## IBFS (6 Oktober 2012)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hast du dir die technischen Daten der S7-1200 überhaupt schonmal angesehen? Die hat 75 KB Arbeitsspeicher.



Ich habe eine 1214 schon mal im Vollausbau programmiert. "Damals" gab es noch kein SCL für die 1200er.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das einzige was der 1200er fehlt ist die Modularität und die  Erweiterbarkeit der 300/400er Serie.



Da hast du dir die Antwort selbst gegeben: fehlende Erweiterbarkeit.

Frank


----------



## UniMog (6 Oktober 2012)

Geil hier....... und geile Typen programmieren natürlich in einer geilen Sprache ..... SCL ..... lach....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2012)

Beitrag #58 überspringend, die 200er wurde schon unterschätzt und die 1200er ist auch nicht schlecht, 
damit kann man für wenig Geld eine Menge anstellen. Mann muß Sie natürlich in der richtigen Anwendung
einsetzen, auch eine 300er kann an ihre Grenzen kommen.


----------



## daschris (6 Oktober 2012)

darf ich das mal zusammenfassen:
Wenn ihr im TIA Portal folgende Punkte kriegt seid ihr alle zufrieden?

Stabilität
Mehr Qualität in der SW (weniger Bugs...)
Schnellere Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit (z.b. Intelli sense, Projekt öffenen,...)
Das Konzept der 1200er nach oben hin erweitert wird
Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
Ist das wirklich alles? na dann schau mer halt mal was uns da bei der SPS gezeigt wird... und was dieses 1500er ding sein kann...


----------



## bike (6 Oktober 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> darf ich das mal zusammenfassen:
> Wenn ihr im TIA Portal folgende Punkte kriegt seid ihr alle zufrieden?
> 
> Stabilität
> ...



Also zuerst sollte die Software vernünftig zu bedienen sein.
Abstürze, wenn überhaupt, dann nur in einer guten Pilskneipe.
Dann sollten die notwendigen Funktion für den Programmierer verfügbar sein, nicht nur das was BigS sich einbildet.
Aufhören den Programmierer in nur eine Schiene zu schieben, die BigS will, sondern die notwendigen Freiheiten weiterhin ermöglichen 
 Das sowohl programmiertechnisch als auch beim debuggen.

Wenn dann noch die Fabel, dass man nicht mehr programmieren muss, sondern alles nur zusammen geklickt werden kann, dann sind die Farben das kleinste Problem.

Dann ist ein Weg in Sicht, das tot geborene Kind zum Leben wieder zu erwecken.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2012)

Bisschen übersichtlicher wäre nicht schlecht, mich stört es das man in den Fenstern rechts, links,
oben und unten so gewaltig Rollen muß. Die Ergonimie ist viel zu kurz gekommen, man arbeitet
schließlich mit diesen Werkzeug sehr oft unter Anspannung und Streß, da muß man sich auf seine
Arbeit konzentrieren können. 

Intuitiver wäre nicht schlecht, das ist es zur Zeit bei weiten nicht, sollte aber laut Siemens das
herausragendeste Merkmal sein.

Dann gerade auf der HMI Seite ein paar neue feacher die heute zur einer Bedienoberfläche dazu
gehören, zb Listboxen, Radiobuttons, Chekboxen, rotierende Objekte, Scriptfunktionen erweitern
und und und.

Also eine richtiges Highlight was dieser Software rechtfertigt sehe ich nicht. Alles was TIA hat kann
auch mit Pflege von Step 7 und WinCC(flexibel) erreicht werden können.


----------



## daschris (6 Oktober 2012)

> Dann sollten die notwendigen Funktion für den Programmierer verfügbar sein, nicht nur das was BigS sich einbildet.
> Aufhören den Programmierer in nur eine Schiene zu schieben, die BigS  will, sondern die notwendigen Freiheiten weiterhin ermöglichen
> Das sowohl programmiertechnisch als auch beim debuggen.


Und was heisst das im detail? Was fehlt denn beim debuggen und was beim Programmieren? Wenn du sagst "weiterhin ermöglichen" heisst es doch das es schon alles gibt was du brauchst...oder nicht?


----------



## UniMog (6 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> die 200er wurde schon unterschätzt und die 1200er ist auch nicht schlecht,
> damit kann man für wenig Geld eine Menge anstellen. Mann muß Sie natürlich in der richtigen Anwendung
> einsetzen, auch eine 300er kann an ihre Grenzen kommen.



Das sind ja richtige *Weisheiten*  - und die  Welt verändert sich...... Danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das sind ja richtige *Weisheiten*  - und die  Welt verändert sich...... Danke



Siehste kannst immer noch was lernen, was dann auch langsam Zeit wird!


----------



## Paule (7 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die neuen überhaupt noch AWL sprechen wollen - der 1200er haben sie es ja abgewöhnt. Also meinen 200er-Code kann ich wegwerfen. Und ich bin sogar froh drüber, diesen anderen Scheiß nicht mehr zu haben.


 Haha, ich hoffe du hast nicht extra eine Umschulung auf KOP / FUP gemacht, denn die neuen CPUs sprechen auf jeden Fall wieder AWL.


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Oktober 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Haha, ich hoffe du hast nicht extra eine Umschulung auf KOP / FUP gemacht, denn *die neuen CPUs sprechen auf jeden Fall wieder AWL*.



Hi Paule,
diese Aussage bringt wieder Licht an den Horizont !
Hast du da nähere Infos ?
Gruss


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... dann ist es, auch mal einen Schnitt machen zu können. Dieser Schnitt ist mir beim Umstieg von S5 (Koppelbausteine) zu S7 (Instanzdaten) gelungen, und ich hoffe sehr, dass mir ein Schnitt mit den neuen CPUs bevor steht, der endlich das beiseite räumt, was mir das 300er-System an Barrieren in den Weg gelegt hat.
> EDIT:
> ich bin nun 47. Die Weichen für mein Abstellgleis kommen in zehn Jahren. Aber bis dahin muss ich mit der Zeit mitgehen. Und das bedeutet Veränderungen.



Ich will in diesem Thread keine Diskussion anzetteln über die Sinnhaftigkeit des Zugriffs auf Instanz-DB.
Im letzten Projekt hatte die Visu 1980 Variablen und ca. 400 Störmeldungen. Ich will meinem Nachfolger beim zukünftigen Retrofit ersparen, dass er sich durch 390k Programm frisst und die Visu-, NC-, Kommunikation- und BDE-Daten zusammensuchen muß.

Auch bei Verwendung von Codesys (und da gibt es bekanntlich keine DB) definiere mich mir eben meine Schnittstellen-Bereiche für die verschiedenen Subsysteme. Ich denke das hat nichts mit Aufgeschlossenheit gegenüber Neuem zu tun, sondern schlichtweg mit dem Festhalten von Dingen, die sich in der Praxis bewährt haben.

Ich würde mich persönlich z.B. freuen, wenn Siemens bei TIA konsequent Objektorientierung ermöglichen würde.
Aktuell ist TIA wohl irgendwo zwischen Codesys V2 und V3 angesiedelt. Großartige neuartige Konzepte auf SPS-Seite sehe ich eigentlich keine.
Jetzt kommt bei der 1500 sogar AWL wieder. Mir wäre eine "Gemischtprogrammierung" FUP, SCL in einem Baustein viel lieber gewesen.

Gruß
Dieter (auch 47)


----------



## IBFS (7 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würde mich persönlich z.B. freuen, wenn Siemens bei TIA konsequent Objektorientierung ermöglichen würde.



konsequent Objektorientierung:

Da gibt es ein Buch OOP mit dem TIA-Portal, das sollte man vor so einer Aussage kennen. Allerdings muss eine SPS auch mal Q&D ermöglichen, sonst könnte man gleich alles in C Programmieren.

Auch bei CoDeSys kann man alles im OOP-Stile machen oder aber dutzende Globalvariablenlisten. Das hängt alles an dem verwendeten Programmstile der jeweiligen Firma.

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Oktober 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
> Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
> Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
> Ein Umschaltbares Farbschema
> Ist das wirklich alles?


richtig - das reicht den meisten hier schon... 



bike schrieb:


> Aufhören den Programmierer in nur eine Schiene zu schieben, die BigS will, sondern die notwendigen Freiheiten weiterhin ermöglichen


Sind Deine Programme so veränderungsresistent wie Du? Ich will ja nicht in Abrede stellen, dass Du Dein System beherrschst. Aber wenn nun jemand glaubt, S7 zu können, wird er wahrscheinlich bei Deinem Code ins Straucheln kommen. Weil Du mit Deinen Freiheiten zusätzliche Gesetze aufstellen willst, die ein anderer spontan so nicht versteht, sondern erst mühsam aus Deinem Code herauslesen muss.


----------



## sailor (7 Oktober 2012)

_Jetzt kommt bei der 1500 sogar AWL wieder. Mir wäre eine "Gemischtprogrammierung" FUP, SCL in einem Baustein viel lieber gewesen.
_
Also nichts für ungut, aber ich möchte definitiv nicht an so geschriebenen Projekten arbeiten! 
Sailor


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Oktober 2012)

kannst Du Gründe für Deine Haltung angeben?


----------



## sailor (7 Oktober 2012)

Hi,

Klar: Motto: Nach mir die Sintflut. Wer soll den so nen Mischmasch nach ein paar Jahren, wenn die Anlage durch deinen Nachfolger upgegradet o.ä. werden soll, nachvollziehen. Das setzt dann voraus, das derjenige auch FUP und SCL beherrscht. Von den babylonischen Wirren bei Fehlersuche/Wartung/Änderung  ganz zu schweigen.

Sailor


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2012)

sailor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Klar: Motto: Nach mir die Sintflut. Wer soll den so nen Mischmasch nach ein paar Jahren, wenn die Anlage durch deinen Nachfolger upgegradet o.ä. werden soll, nachvollziehen. Das setzt dann voraus, das derjenige auch FUP und SCL beherrscht. Von den babylonischen Wirren bei Fehlersuche/Wartung/Änderung  ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Sailor



Sorry, aber ich kann deiner Argumentation nicht folgen.
Es ist wohl unbestritten, dass SCL in den meisten Fällen deutlich besser lesbar ist als AWL.
Warum soll dann eine "Gemischter"-Baustein mit FUP-SCL schlechter sein als ein bisheriger FUP-AWL?
Jeder lernt heute im Zuge seiner Schul- und Berufsbildung eine Hochsprache. Jedoch kaum einer lernt mehr Assembler.
Also warum festhalten an AWL?
Meines Erachtens ist es Schade, dass Siemens hier nicht konsequent bleibt und AWL mit TIA sterben läßt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (7 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich kann deiner Argumentation nicht folgen.
> Es ist wohl unbestritten, dass SCL in den meisten Fällen deutlich besser lesbar ist als AWL.



Das stimmt pauschal definitiv nicht. Vielmehr ist die Aufbau (Lesbarkeit) der verwendeten Symbole und 
die Art der Logikkonstukte entscheidend. Nach einem 20ten ELSEIF sieht auch in SCL keiner mehr durch.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Warum soll dann eine "Gemischter"-Baustein mit FUP-SCL schlechter sein als ein bisheriger FUP-AWL?



FUP-AWL ist kein gemischter Baustein, sonden der Bauteintypschalter steht dann "fälschlicherweise" auf FUP (oder KOP)
und weil der den AWL-Codewurm dann nicht geschlossen in FUP (oder KOP) darstellen kann, dadurch bleibt ein AWL-Rest stehen.

Baustein sind nach NORM immer nur in einer Sprache definiert. Das hier SIEMENS "netterweise" versucht den Codemüll dennoch in FUP oder KOP darzustellen, sollten wird dankend annehmen.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Also warum festhalten an AWL?



Weil die Code-Kompatibilität der gefühlt 200 Millionen CPUs weitweit das wichtigste alle Argumente für STEP7 und SIEMENS ist. Die wechseln nicht aller 5 Jahre das Pferd - besser isses.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens ist es Schade, dass Siemens hier nicht konsequent bleibt und AWL mit TIA sterben läßt.



Siemens wird durch uns Kunden zur Inkonsequenz gezwungen - so sieht das aus.

Frank


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2012)

Also von TIA außer ein bischen Üben, testen usw. habe ich nicht wirklich die große Ahnung um hier echte Argumente bei einer Diskussion zu bringen.
Aber gemischt halte ich auch für absoluten Mist der das ganze nur noch unübersichtlicher macht.

Ich weiß nicht wie die meisten hier Ihre Projekte aufbauen aber ich ..... der mit AWL groß geworden ist und das aus dem FF kann benutze AWL nur noch im meinen Funktionsbausteinen.
Das gleiche mache ich mit SCL....... meistens für Berechnungen oder wo ich viele Daten verschieben muß.

Den normalen Teil in meinem Programm mache ich mit KOP,FUP und / oder AS (Graph) womit ich halt die Aufgabe am besten lösen kann.
Der Grund ist bei mir einfach "online Beobachten" das ist eine grafische Oberfläche viel angenehmer als AWL oder SCL.

Ich kann auch ein ganzen Projekt in AWL oder SCL programmieren..... würde das aber nie machen.

gruss


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Siemens wird durch uns Kunden zur Inkonsequenz gezwungen - so sieht das aus.


das stimmt so definitiv auch nicht 

Spaß beiseite - ich werde mit TIA den Mord an AWL begehen, so wie ich den Mord an KOP (Erbe von meinem Chef) begangen habe, als S7 kam. Natürlich bin ich froh, wenn noch in irgendeiner Übergangszeit meine alten Bausteine weiterlaufen.

als Flexible kam, hab ich den Mord an OP7, OP77 und Co begangen. Aber es war nicht leicht, den Endverbraucher davon zu überzeugen, dass Touch nicht Scheiße, sondern die einzige Chance in dieser neuen Welt war und ist. Dazu musste Kunde erstmal einen Schock mit einem OP277/6" erleiden, bevor er einsah, dass das nix ist. Jetzt ist das MP277/10T gottseidank endlich Standard. Nach dem TP177/6T, (oder wars das 277?) das trotz Touch viel zu klein war und ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Aber gemischt halte ich auch für absoluten Mist der das ganze nur noch unübersichtlicher macht.
> ...
> Ich kann auch ein ganzen Projekt in AWL oder SCL programmieren..... würde das aber nie machen.


widersprichst Du Dir da nicht selbst ein wenig? Warum sollen Netzwerke nicht in unterschiedlichen Sprachen möglich sein. Hat denn IEC dafür einen triftigen Grund?

Was die Beobachtbarkeit von AWL anbelangt, ist das reine Übungssache. Inzwischen kotze ich nur noch, wenn KOP/FUP mit irgendwelchen EN und ENOs bedingte Rechnungen und Moves macht (von diesen unsäglichen Typumwandlungen möcht ich gar nicht anfangen - aber vielleicht ist meine Abneigung dagegen bei dem Menschen zu suchen, den ich so programmieren sehe).

ob und wie gut man SCL unter TIA beobachten kann - da bin ich drauf gespannt. Allerdings reicht mir meist schon die Onlinesicht des IDB, um zu sehen, was mein Code da grad verpatzt.


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2012)

Widersprechen.... nein denke das hat wieder etwas mit persönlichen Geschmack zu tun.
Jeder versucht natürlich nach seiner eigenen Strukturierung zu arbeiten....... Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst du fast nur noch mit SCL arbeiten ????


----------



## bike (7 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Widersprechen.... nein denke das hat wieder etwas mit persönlichen Geschmack zu tun.
> Jeder versucht natürlich nach seiner eigenen Strukturierung zu arbeiten....... Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst du fast nur noch mit SCL arbeiten ????



So habe ich auch gelesen und eine Schrittkette oder eine einfache Ein- Ausschaltung in SCL schaut echt Klasse aus. 
Wer in seinem IDB sucht, was falsch läuft, hat die guten Debbugwerkzeuge nicht verstanden.

Hier wäre ein Link für den, der schreibt er sei ein Mörder, denn nur Mörder morden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mord


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Widersprechen.... nein denke das hat wieder etwas mit persönlichen Geschmack zu tun.
> Jeder versucht natürlich nach seiner eigenen Strukturierung zu arbeiten....... Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst du fast nur noch mit SCL arbeiten ????


ausschließlich - schließlich ist es die Sprache, die die breiteste Masse spontan verstehen kann.

Ein Nicht-Elektriker kann nichts mit NO oder NC-Kontakten anfangen, selbst die amerikanische Darstellung ist nicht jedem Elektriker sofort geläufig und eingänglich.

Ein Nicht-Gatter-Mensch weiß nix mit den Kringelchen an den Eingängen anzufangen.

Ein nicht uC geprüfter Assemblierer hat keine Ahnung von AWL. Microcontroller programmiert man inzwischen auch in C (wobei ich C für eine der am grausamst lesbaren Sprachen halte - man kann halt sehr schnell schreiben).

...und letztlich hab ich mit SCL eine Chance, meinen Code mal auf eine andere Plattform zu portieren. Mach mal Copy und Paste mit KOP/FUP. Das geht nichtmal bei RXLogix 500 und 5000, geschweige denn in AWL oder sonstwas bei der 200er und 300er Steuerung.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Oktober 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Wer in seinem IDB sucht, was falsch läuft, hat die guten Debbugwerkzeuge nicht verstanden.


ist schon gut, mein lieber biker, wenn Du bessere Debugwerkzeuge brauchst, ist es wohl mit Deinem Code auch nicht so weit her. Ich hoffe, Du hast noch nie eine VAT gebraucht. Ich brauche keine VAT, mein Anlagenzustand ist direkt im IDB zu sehen. Aber den Prozedurorientierten fehlt es da einfach am Versändnis dafür, dass es eine neue Zeit gibt. Ausserdem schreibt sich debug mit genausoviel "b" wie debil. Debb schreibt sich mit Doppel-"p".

Hallo, Ralle, Schwanzvergleich!


----------



## UniMog (7 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ausschließlich - schließlich ist es die Sprache, die die breiteste Masse spontan verstehen kann.



Also das glaube ich persönlich nicht......... ich kenne wirklich sehr wenig Leute die wirklich SCL können oder verstehen.
Bei den meisten die SCL schreiben habe ich eher das Gefühl das sie glauben durch den Einsatz einer Hochsprache wäre der Mist den Sie programmieren der bessere Mist.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...und letztlich hab ich mit SCL eine Chance, meinen Code mal auf eine andere Plattform zu portieren. Mach mal Copy und Paste mit KOP/FUP. Das geht nichtmal bei RXLogix 500 und 5000, geschweige denn in AWL oder sonstwas bei der 200er und 300er Steuerung.



Da hast Du 100% ACK...... Aber da bei uns 96% Siemens Steuerungen im Einsatz sind muß ich das nicht auf eine andere Plattform bringen.

Ich hatte vor 2 Monaten das erstemal einen Kunden in Bochum der mir ein Projekt von einem fremden Programmierer gegeben hat was zu 100% in SCL war.... 
Ich war der einzige in unserer Firma der dort Änderungen machen konnte... aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist ein ganzes Programm in SCL persönlich nicht oder noch nicht mein Fall.

Schönen Abend noch und bis morgen.......
Gruss


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Allerdings reicht mir meist schon die Onlinesicht des IDB, um zu sehen, was mein Code da grad verpatzt.



Egoist 
Aber letztlich hast du recht. Als Programmierer ist das manchmal - meist der schnellste Weg sich einen Überblick über das Verhalten des eigenen Bausteins zu verschaffen.
Alle anderen sollten aber schon in der Lage sein sich mit den Standard-Debuging-Tools durchs Programm zu quälen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (7 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ist schon gut, mein lieber biker, wenn Du bessere Debugwerkzeuge brauchst, ist es wohl mit Deinem Code auch nicht so weit her. Ich hoffe, Du hast noch nie eine VAT gebraucht. Ich brauche keine VAT, mein Anlagenzustand ist direkt im IDB zu sehen. Aber den Prozedurorientierten fehlt es da einfach am Versändnis dafür, dass es eine neue Zeit gibt. Ausserdem schreibt sich debug mit genausoviel "b" wie debil. Debb schreibt sich mit Doppel-"p".
> 
> Hallo, Ralle, Schwanzvergleich!




Es gibt nicht die! richtige Programmiersprache für alles.
Das geht weder in der Rechner- noch in der PLC Welt.

Du wirst es ja wissen was und wie programmiere.
Ist dein Frust wieder so groß, dass du persönlich wirst?


bike


----------



## Herbert (8 Oktober 2012)

Ich habe für den Umstieg eine Schulung bei einem Drittanbieter besucht. Die Firma hatte einen kompetenten Trainer der den Stoff gut rüber gebracht hat. Die Zeit und das Geld haben sich meiner Meinung (und zum Glück sieht es mein Chef auch so  ) nach ausbezahlt. Man muss natürlich persönlich entscheiden ob sich einen Schulung lohnt oder ob man sich den neuen Stoff selber beibringt. Wenn interessiert ich war bei der Grollmus GmbH 3 Tage Umsteigerkurs für 880€


----------



## zotos (8 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> ...ich kenne wirklich sehr wenig Leute die wirklich SCL können oder verstehen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Hallo UniMog,
Deine feurige Rede spricht aber nicht gegen SCL sondern gegen Deinen Arbeitgeber. Darüber hinaus scheinst Du recht wenige SPS-Programmierer zu Deinem Bekanntenkreis zu zählen.

Dein Arbeitgeber mal darüber nachdenken seine Angestellten auf die eine oder andere Schulung zu schicken, oder ihnen einfach so mal die Zeit bewilligen sich mit "neuen" Techniken auseinander zu setzen.

Gruß
ZoToS


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Oktober 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Ist dein Frust wieder so groß, dass du persönlich wirst?


ach, Du greifst nicht persönlich an?


bike schrieb:


> So habe ich auch gelesen und eine Schrittkette oder eine einfache Ein- Ausschaltung in SCL schaut echt Klasse aus.
> *Wer in seinem IDB sucht, was falsch läuft, hat die guten Debbugwerkzeuge nicht verstanden.*
> 
> Hier wäre ein Link* für den, der schreibt er sei ein Mörder,* denn nur Mörder morden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mord
> ...


also mein lieber biker, fass Dir mal schön selbst an deine Nase (oder sonstwas),

Hallo, Ralle, SCHWANZVERGLEICH!!!


----------



## UniMog (8 Oktober 2012)

Hi ZoToS

ich bin ja auch nicht gegen SCL und immer offen für neue Technik ....... das ist es ja was Spaß macht damit es nicht langweilig wird.
Aber ein ganzes Programm in SCL ist wirklich nicht mein Ding. Ich versuche immer die richtigen Tools für meine Aufgaben zu nehmen.
Ich bin auch ein gaaaanz großer Fan von grafischen Tools wie Graph7 oder jetzt halt AS.... absolut geile Sache.

Gruss


----------



## mkd (9 Oktober 2012)

Ihr schreibt hier immer von einer schlechten Umsetzung der Entwicklungsumgebung "TIA".
Als ehemals langjähriger Step7 Programmierer nutze ich seit drei Jahren fast ausschließlich CodeSys (Beckhoff TwinCAT).
Ich habe beim TIA Portal wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen, dass: 
-Symbolnamen nun endlich länger sein dürfen
-SCL endlich ohne Umweg über eine Quelle integriert ist

Aber Leute, meint Ihr nicht, gerade wenn man von einem Schnitt redet, dass man das ganze DB Handling und die hauptsächlich Adressorientierte Programmierung mal endlich über den Haufen werfen sollte?

Hier wird von Arbeiten unter Stress, Effektivität und daraus folgend der Anforderung nach gutem Handling geschrieben. Wer einen FB, irgendeine Variable ersellen kann, ohne daran denken zu müssen wo jetzt der IDB/DB oder sonst etwas hin soll, der ist weitaus effektiver und schneller in der eigentlichen Arbeit.

Selbst meine Hobbymäßig genutzte Entwicklungsumgebung AVR Studio in C Quelltext kann das!

Adressen brauche ich nur um mit Hardware zu sprechen, aber nicht um sie Logik dahinter zu programmieren!!! Ansonsten behindert die Adressierung nur bei der Arbeit.

Meine SCL (ST) Bausteine konnte ich auch bereits bei eienem Omron Projekt benutzen. AWL ist bei uns quasi nicht mehr existent. Es gibt auch keinen Kollegen der nicht mit ST umgehen kann.

Wie man das Werkzeug letztendlich, unter Berücksichtigung der Lesbarkeit einsetzt, sei jedem selbst überlassen. Aber ein Symbolischer Name wie eSchutztuerBeladeMagazin ist sprechender als E5.7 "BMK".



Daniel


----------



## daschris (9 Oktober 2012)

> Aber Leute, meint Ihr nicht, gerade wenn man von einem Schnitt redet, dass man das ganze DB Handling und die hauptsächlich Adressorientierte Programmierung mal endlich über den Haufen werfen sollte?



Ja dagegen sagt doch keiner etwas und S hat damit doch angefangen (Siehe 1200er). Und ich gehe mal davon aus das in nicht allzuferner Zukunft die "Adresslose" Programmierung in allen Leistungsklassen möglich ist.
Oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Oktober 2012)

Wenn man die adressorientierte Programmierung über den Haufen wirft, stößt man wohl auch dem letzten Programmierer endgültig vor den Kopf.
AWL ist gestorben... OK, dafür gibt es jetzt SCL. Damit dürften die meisten getröstet sein.

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass es ideal wäre, wenn man alles symbolisch programmieren kann. Da war B+R schon vor einigen Jahren viel weiter. Ab AS 2.6 (2007-2008?) war es sogar möglich, an einem Hardwareeingang direkt ein Symbol mit Arrayindex zu vergeben. Z.B. PalettenstopSensor[1]
So etwas hätte mir schon manches Mal das Leben einfacher gemacht.


----------



## mkd (9 Oktober 2012)

Moin!




daschris schrieb:


> Ja dagegen sagt doch keiner etwas und S hat damit doch angefangen (Siehe 1200er). Und ich gehe mal davon aus das in nicht allzuferner Zukunft die "Adresslose" Programmierung in allen Leistungsklassen möglich ist.
> Oder siehst du das anders?



Technisch möglich ist das ganze schon mehr als lange (deswegen mein Verweis auf die uralte Hochsprache C, selbst in "8-Bit Mikrocontrollerwelten").
Ja, ganz "Adresslos" geht es nicht - das ist mir klar. Der Verweis von Arrays, Strukturen etc. über Pointer ist natür lich Pflicht. Bloß soll das den Programmierer nicht belasten. In Codesys packe ich einfach den ADR Operator nach der Variable.
Mehr tangiert das dann erst einmal nicht.

Mir ging es nur um das m.M.n. Wesentliche Problem bei der Siemens SPS Technologie. Klar, über das "Look and feel" einer GUI lässt sich streiten, aber erst einmal müssen die Werkzeuge vorhanden sein und danach ist die Anordnung im Werkzeugkoffer wichtig. 

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Siemens Entwicklerteams selber mal große Programme mit Ihrem "Werkzeugkoffer" erstellt haben oder auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen.



			
				Tigerente1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die adressorientierte Programmierung über den Haufen wirft,  stößt man wohl auch dem letzten Programmierer endgültig vor den Kopf.



Aber warum ?

Dann kann wenigstens keiner mehr überall in seinem Programm in IDB´s rummachen. Schon mal die Bausteinschnittstelle erweitert und dadurch ins Klo gegriffen, weil die Referenz eine blöde Adresse im IDB war?


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Oktober 2012)

mkd schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt hier immer von einer schlechten Umsetzung der Entwicklungsumgebung "TIA".
> Als ehemals langjähriger Step7 Programmierer nutze ich seit drei Jahren fast ausschließlich CodeSys (Beckhoff TwinCAT).
> Ich habe beim TIA Portal wohlwollend zur Kenntnis genommen, dass:
> -Symbolnamen nun endlich länger sein dürfen
> ...


dafür ein Vollzitat, Doppeldanke und 1000000%ACK


----------



## mkd (9 Oktober 2012)

Das musste ja auch mal gesagt bzw. geschrieben werden. Wir gucken halt den ganzen Tag in die Röhre - ähh auf die Fläche  - letztendlich möchte man ja Geld mit seiner Leistung verdienen.
Alle reden und schreiben immer von Effektivität in Betzug auf die Benutzung Ihrer neuen Software. Das kann ich aber durch Festhalten an altmodischen Umgebungen wie ständiger Adressbezug und unbedingt AWL ala´ 


```
L S5t#
```

nicht begreifen 

Stattdessen streitet man gerne über Programmierstrukturen. Das Lieblings-Streit-Thema von SPS Programmierern. 

Selbst unter Kollegen beliebt, weil jeder anders tickt...

Gruß


----------



## bike (9 Oktober 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Wenn man die adressorientierte Programmierung über den Haufen wirft, stößt man wohl auch dem letzten Programmierer endgültig vor den Kopf.
> AWL ist gestorben... OK, dafür gibt es jetzt SCL. Damit dürften die meisten getröstet sein.



Mir erschliesst sich nicht, warum sich  symbolisch und AWL ausschliessen.

Wir haben für die Hardware einen Rangierbaustein und die Logik nimmt die Symbole aus dem Rangierbaustein.
Da interessiert es niemand, ob da Heidenhain, Fanuc, Bosch oder BigS daran angeschlossen sind.


bike


----------



## mkd (9 Oktober 2012)

Nein, AWL und symbolisch schließen sich nicht aus.

Für jede Umsetzung das passende Werkzeug. 
Aber Schleifen und hin und her schreiben in verschiedenen Arrays von Strukturen ist m.M.n. nicht DAS PASSENDE WERKZEUG.

Und der Anteil von komplexeren Abläufen in unserer IPhone Gesellschaft nimmt zu. Man (Kunde) erwartet immer mehr und wir daddeln mit AWL herum ???

Mir ging es auch nicht ausschließlich um AWL, eher um die stupide Verfolgung von Adressen in Bezug auf eine schnöselige Variable.

Das soll mir das Werkzeug abnehmen. 

Schlimmer ist das Handling mit: 
-Strings 
-Setzen von systemfunktionen wie Uhrzeit von Visu nach PLC
-Integrierung von Speziellen Baugruppen
-...

All das wäre mit einem Schnitt zur hauptsächlich symbolischen Programmierung einfacher umzusetzen.

Erschreckend das viele immer noch an Ihrem AWL Kram fest halten und SCL ablehnen, weil die Instandhalter das besser lesen könnten - hey, wir sind in einer neuen zeit angekommen 

Wenn ich mir das Adressregister Gedöns und wilde AWL Schleifen aus meinen eigenen (alten) Projekten anschaue, frage ich mich immer ob das sein muss.


----------



## MSB (9 Oktober 2012)

mkd schrieb:


> -Symbolnamen nun endlich länger sein dürfen
> -SCL endlich ohne Umweg über eine Quelle integriert ist


Das sind, im Grunde genommen Kleinigkeiten, und nicht der vielen Mühe Wert.



> Aber Leute, meint Ihr nicht, gerade wenn man von einem Schnitt redet, dass man das ganze DB Handling und die hauptsächlich Adressorientierte Programmierung mal endlich über den Haufen werfen sollte?
> 
> Hier wird von Arbeiten unter Stress, Effektivität und daraus folgend der Anforderung nach gutem Handling geschrieben. Wer einen FB, irgendeine Variable ersellen kann, ohne daran denken zu müssen wo jetzt der IDB/DB oder sonst etwas hin soll, der ist weitaus effektiver und schneller in der eigentlichen Arbeit.


Hier ist TIA aber insbesondere und gerade gegenüber Codesys nur eine grottenschlechte Kopie.



> Meine SCL (ST) Bausteine konnte ich auch bereits bei eienem Omron Projekt benutzen. AWL ist bei uns quasi nicht mehr existent. Es gibt auch keinen Kollegen der nicht mit ST umgehen kann.


Auch hier letzten Endes ein 100% Ack, nur hat Siemens ja leider oder absichtlich selbst das verbockt, indem gewisse grundlegende Sachen vom Syntax her geändert werden.

```
SCL 
 
// Beispiel für eine Wertzuweisung 

"MyTag":= 0 ;
 
// Beispiel für einen Bausteinaufruf

"MyD"B."MyFB" (ParamInput:= 10) ;
 
// Beispiel für Anweisung zur Programmsteuerung 

WHILE "Counter" < 10 DO 

    "MyTAG" := "MyTag" + 2;

END_WHILE;
```

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## daschris (9 Oktober 2012)

Ich will nur nochmal erwähnen: Es wurde doch schon bestätigt das es weiterhin AWL geben wird und das ganze auch vollsymbolisch funktioniert. Das ganze wurde doch von "Gollmuss" (glaub ich will jetzt nicht alles durchsuchen) bestätigt. Damit ist doch klar alle die am Alten festhalten wollen können das (Adressen sind ja einschaltbar, AWL verwendbar) die anderen vergessen AWL und schalten die Adressen aus. Zusätzlich würde ich mir noch sowas wie Private / Public wünschen.


----------



## ducati (9 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor 2 Monaten das erstemal einen Kunden in Bochum der mir ein Projekt von einem fremden Programmierer gegeben hat was zu 100% in SCL war....
> Ich war der einzige in unserer Firma der dort Änderungen machen konnte... aber wenn ich ehrlich bin ist ein ganzes Programm in SCL persönlich nicht oder noch nicht mein Fall.



Ich denke wir sind hier jetzt aber komplett ab vom Thema... 
Jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Programmierstil, da hab ich auch nix dagegen. Nur sollte man seinen Stil nicht als das "Nonplusultra" ansehen, und versuchen es allen anderen aufzudrängen.

Mein persönlicher Lieblingsstil ist nämlich: Bausteine schreiben in SCL und Bausteine verschalten in CFC.

Was ist eigentlich mit CFC im TIA-Portal ?

Gruß


----------



## ducati (9 Oktober 2012)

mkd schrieb:


> Hier wird von Arbeiten unter Stress, Effektivität und daraus folgend der Anforderung nach gutem Handling geschrieben. Wer einen FB, irgendeine Variable ersellen kann, ohne daran denken zu müssen wo jetzt der IDB/DB oder sonst etwas hin soll, der ist weitaus effektiver und schneller in der eigentlichen Arbeit.



CFC macht sowas in der Art.


----------



## UniMog (9 Oktober 2012)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sind hier jetzt aber komplett ab vom Thema...
> Jeder hat halt seinen eigenen Programmierstil, da hab ich auch nix dagegen. Nur sollte man seinen Stil nicht als das "Nonplusultra" ansehen, und versuchen es allen anderen aufzudrängen.
> 
> Mein persönlicher Lieblingsstil ist nämlich: Bausteine schreiben in SCL und Bausteine verschalten in CFC.
> ...



??? SCL ist doch ok...... für Funktionen, Berechnungen usw. hab ja nur gesagt ein ganzes Programm ist nicht mein Fall
CFC hab ich in TIA noch nicht gesehen..... 

Was mir aber mal aufgefallen ist........ Das vor ein paar Jahren alle noch nach einem kurzen knackigen Code geschrien haben und damit war immer AWL gemeint alle anderen FUP,KOP,Graph usw waren Warmduscher.
Und heute... spielt das komischerweise keine Rolle mehr.

Jeder der mal unter Step7 zB. einen übersetzen SCL Baustein mit dem AWL Editior geöffnet hat der weiß was da für ein Müll drin ist.

Aber trotzdem freue ich mich auf TIA V12 das im Januar 2013 kommt.........


----------



## MSB (9 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Und heute... spielt das komischerweise keine Rolle mehr.


Nunja, die Leistungsfähigkeit der CPUs ist gerade bei Siemens in den letzten paar Jahren doch enorm gestiegen, sodass es "heute" wirklich eine erheblich geringere Roll spielt.



UniMog schrieb:


> Jeder der mal unter Step7 zB. einen übersetzen SCL Baustein mit dem AWL Editior geöffnet hat der weiß was da für ein Müll drin ist.


Das wiederum ist/war vermutlich der größte Käse der in Zusammenhang mit SCL jemals geschrieben wurde.
Sicherlich ist es kein "schöner" AWL-Code, aber "Müll" ist da auch nicht drin, wobei der kompilierte Code natürlich nur so gut ist, wie der Code der Quelle.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Jeder der mal unter Step7 zB. einen übersetzen SCL Baustein mit dem AWL Editior geöffnet hat der weiß was da für ein Müll drin ist.



Das ist definitiv falsch!
Der erzeugte Code ist lesbar und nachvollziehbar. Wenn du Debug-Informationen und Bereichsprüfung ausschaltest, dann ist der Code sogar übersichtlicher als so manches was ich von anderen "Kollegen" schon gesehen habe.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (9 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Nunja, die Leistungsfähigkeit der CPUs ist gerade bei Siemens in den letzten paar Jahren doch enorm gestiegen, sodass es "heute" wirklich eine erheblich geringere Roll spielt.



Eine erhebliche Rolle spielt das schon längere Zeit nicht mehr als "nur" die letzten Jahre....



MSB schrieb:


> "Müll" ist da auch nicht drin, wobei der kompilierte Code natürlich nur so gut ist, wie der Code der Quelle.



Ihr legt aber auch jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage. ;-)
Meine Quelle ist natürlich wie bei allen hier ......... "Gottes Werk"    :TOOL:


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Oktober 2012)

na, ich hoffe doch, dass nun SCL nicht mehr so wie "classic" in AWL übersetzt werden wird bei der 1500er. Ich denke doch, AWL und SCL werden beide übersetzt werden direkt in Maschinencode, ohne den Umweg über die andere Zwischensprache.


----------



## UniMog (9 Oktober 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> übersichtlicher als so manches was ich von anderen "Kollegen" schon gesehen habe.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ja das könnte stimmen...... 

Gruß


----------



## UniMog (9 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> na, ich hoffe doch, dass nun SCL nicht mehr so wie "classic" in AWL übersetzt werden wird bei der 1500er. Ich denke doch, AWL und SCL werden beide übersetzt werden direkt in Maschinencode, ohne den Umweg über die andere Zwischensprache.



Das ist genau das........ was ich mit Müll gemeint hab zB. bei Step7


----------



## MSB (9 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> na, ich hoffe doch, dass nun SCL nicht mehr so wie "classic" in AWL übersetzt werden wird bei der 1500er. Ich denke doch, AWL und SCL werden beide übersetzt werden direkt in Maschinencode, ohne den Umweg über die andere Zwischensprache.


Letzten Endes wird SCL jetzt auch schon in MC7-Code übersetzt, was schlussendlich ja der Maschinencode der S7 ist, das man den Code im AWL-Editor anschauen kann ist definitiv ein geniales Feature.

Ich hoffe inständig, das Siemens daran nichts wesentliches ändert, sonst ist der letzte wirkliche Vorteil auch noch dahin,
das es sich eben um kein reines Compiler-System wie z.B. bei Codesys handelt, wo in der Steuerung wirklich nur Maschinencode landet,
mit dem niemand im Nachhinein noch irgendwas ernsthaftes anfangen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (9 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> das man den [EDIT: SCL -] Code im AWL-Editor anschauen kann ist definitiv ein geniales Feature.



..den des aber mit dem TIA nicht mehr gibt, weil es schon ein anderes SCL ist im TIA  als im CLASSIC. 

Und da das SCL im TIA-Prof. ohnehin mit dabei ist und es keine Quellen mehr gibt (was ich besser finde ... lebender Code)  hat sich das definitiv erledigt.

Frank


----------



## MSB (10 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..den des aber mit dem TIA nicht mehr gibt, weil es schon ein anderes SCL ist im TIA  als im CLASSIC.
> Und da das SCL im TIA-Prof. ohnehin mit dabei ist und es keine Quellen mehr gibt (was ich besser finde ... lebender Code)  hat sich das definitiv erledigt.


Ist jetzt nur Spekulation, aber noch nicht getestet, was passiert wenn man den Baustein aus der CPU lädt?
Wobei das ja scheinbar im Moment ja sowieso nicht so wirklich funktioniert ...

Funktion bisher:
Station laden in PG
Adresse auswählen
ein paar Minuten warten
CPU inkl. HW-Konfig im Projekt
Alles bearbeitbar, vollkommen unabhängig von Quellen, Grundprojekten oder sonstwas, Bausteine vom Typ SCL dann halt als quasi-AWL,
Die in meinen Augen beste Funktion von Step7 schlechthin, auch egal ob das Projekt konsistent ist oder nicht, man erhält immer was les und bearbeitbares
Sollte das bei TIA wirklich nicht mehr funktionieren, was bezogen auf die Siemens-Welt ein echter Rückschritt ist, insbesondere auf jahrelange oder jahrzehntelange Wartbarkeit?
Dann sei die Frage erlaubt, warum man bei Siemens unsummen für die Entwicklung von TIA ausgibt, wenn dann doch nur eine schlechte Codesys Kopie rauskommt,
und selbst dafür hätte es von den Freunden bei Deltalogic "ProSys" schon eine gewisse Grundlage gegeben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Oktober 2012)

Also bei den 300er/400er Cpus wirds bestimmt noch in awl sprich MC7 compiliert werden... Was sollten die cpus den ohne Firmeareupdate auch sonst verstehen?
und woher wisst ihr eigendlich alle das die nächste 1500er heissen wird? wurde da schon was vorgestellt??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2012)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> und woher wisst ihr eigendlich alle das die nächste 1500er heissen wird? wurde da schon was vorgestellt??



Da ist Siemens wie dee Apfel, alles streng Geheim, aber unter der Hand werden Information gestreut damit wir 
dummen User Heißhunger auf das neue Produkt bekommen


----------



## SoftMachine (10 Oktober 2012)

ALso da gibt es Informationen, das die Namen bei
12xx bleiben, für die 300/400er heissen die Nach-
folger 13xx und 14xx.
Von 15xx weiss ich nichts.
Hat da mal einer was näheres von gehört ?


----------



## UniMog (10 Oktober 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> ALso da gibt es Informationen, das die Namen bei
> 12xx bleiben, für die 300/400er heissen die Nach-
> folger 13xx und 14xx.
> Von 15xx weiss ich nichts.
> Hat da mal einer was näheres von gehört ?



Genau das gleiche habe ich auch von unserem Siemens Typ gehört


----------



## IBFS (10 Oktober 2012)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> und woher wisst ihr eigentlich alle das die nächste 1500er heißen wird? wurde da schon was vorgestellt??



Also, wo ihr alle so für Logik seid.  ;-)

Die Bezeichnung 1500 hat gar keinen Sinn. Warum sollte man einen Nachfolger ... von was eigentlich  300?? ...  400??  ... ausgerechnet 1500 bezeichnen wo es doch bereits eine logische Analogie gibt:

aus einer S7-200 wurde der Nachfolger S7-1200 ...   also ihr "Nummern-Erfinder". Die einfache Lösung ist immer die Beste.

Frank


----------



## testuser (10 Oktober 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> ALso da gibt es Informationen, das die Namen bei
> 12xx bleiben, für die 300/400er heissen die Nach-
> folger 13xx und 14xx.
> Von 15xx weiss ich nichts.
> Hat da mal einer was näheres von gehört ?



soll das wirklich so sein?
so wie ich gehört habe wird es keine unterscheidung in 300/400 mehr geben. die neue steuerung soll 15xx heißen und leistungsmässig zwischen 300 und 400 liegen.
so waren die aussagen von zwei siemens-mitarbeitern aus amberg zu einem tia-umsteigerkurs in nürnberg.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2012)

Im Prinzip ist es doch auch egal ob 13xx; 14xx; 15xx oder Karl-Heinz, hauptsache Sie funktioniert und bietet mehr Features.
Aber die beiden punkte stelle ich erst mal in Frage.


----------



## SoftMachine (10 Oktober 2012)

.
Also wohl erst mal abwarten bis Anfang 2013 !


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

also bei meinem Vertriebsjogi hab ich nachgefragt, der hat sich nicht gegen die Bezeichnung 1500er gesträubt und mich gebeten, doch zur SPS/IPC/Drives zu kommen. Wann das Ding allerdings die Kunden in der Hand halten dürfen - da wollt er mir auch nichts Verbindliches drüber sagen.

warum die 200er in 1200er umbenennen? tja, da hat Siemens einen echten Schnitt gemacht. Aber 200er war schon immer Exot, mit nichts kompatibel. Warum diese Steuerung je erfunden wurde? vielleicht hoffte Siemens, dass die Akzeptanz des neuen höher wäre.

dahingegen ist bei der Fortführung der 300er/400er Reihe als 1500er nun eher eine Weiterentwicklung als ein Schnitt wahrnehmbar. In meinen Augen. Aber letztlich: Namen, Schall und Rauch....


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Letzten Endes wird SCL jetzt auch schon in MC7-Code übersetzt, ...


wobei keine heutige CPU diesen Code mehr nativ ausführt. Selbst zu 100er-Zeiten wurde der MC5 schon für die Laufzeit auf der SPS nochmals übersetzt und lag nur als Kopie für das Erstellsystem "lesbar" vor.

Wo ist der Vorteil, dass SCL in AWL darstellbar ist? brauch ich doch garnicht, den Maschinencode, den AWL hinterlässt interessiert doch auch niemand?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (10 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Aber 200er war schon immer Exot, mit nichts kompatibel. Warum diese Steuerung je erfunden wurde? vielleicht hoffte Siemens, dass die Akzeptanz des neuen höher wäre.



Die wurde ja auch nicht von Siemens erfunden sonder zugekauft...


----------



## MSB (10 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wobei keine heutige CPU diesen Code mehr nativ ausführt. Selbst zu 100er-Zeiten wurde der MC5 schon für die Laufzeit auf der SPS nochmals übersetzt und lag nur als Kopie für das Erstellsystem "lesbar" vor.


Wenn man diesen Thread glauben schenken mag, stimmt das maximal für die 300er Baureihe:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/10559-Arbeitsweise-S7-300-400



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wo ist der Vorteil, dass SCL in AWL darstellbar ist? brauch ich doch garnicht, den Maschinencode, den AWL hinterlässt interessiert doch auch niemand?


Der Vorteil ist einfach, das AWL, respektive MC7 praktisch immer "händisch" lesbar, interpretierbar, änderbar ist,
zum "genialen" Feature, siehs einfach als durchaus interessant an, warum man das künstlich unmöglich macht ist mir nicht wirklich klar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist einfach, das AWL, respektive MC7 praktisch immer "händisch" lesbar, interpretierbar, änderbar ist
> ...


für denjenigen, der den Quellcode in der Hand hält, ist es ein Nachteil. Wenn das Compilat von Hand nachbearbeitet wird, ist der Quellcode anschließend für den A....


----------



## IBFS (10 Oktober 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist einfach, das AWL, respektive MC7 praktisch immer "händisch" lesbar, interpretierbar, änderbar ist,
> zum "genialen" Feature, siehs einfach als durchaus interessant an, warum man das künstlich unmöglich macht ist mir nicht wirklich klar.



Nach der Logik müsste man sagen, dass 3S (also CoDeSys) oder Rockwell (RS5000) das SCL "künstlich" ohne Quellen für sich erfunden hat.

Wie oft habe ich es schon im STEP7 erlebt, Bausteine wegkopiert (also von der Quelle) oder herüberkopiert in ein Programm, wo es die gleiche
SCL-Quelle - z.B. Scallierer - mit einem jüngeren oder älteren SW-Stand gibt. Nicht alle denken daran, die Quelle mitzukopieren - muss man ja
auch nicht - bei AWL - die kann man ja jederzeit erzeugen - nacher.

Also ICH bin froh, das man endlich ein lebenden SCL-Baustein mit ordentlichen ONLINE-Werten und bei S7-1200 mit sinnvoll erweitertem Befehlssatz gibt.

Ich bin bei machen Dingen ja wirklich eher Konservativ, weil Maschinen nunmal 10 Jahre und mehr halten müssen. Bei SCL-V11 bin ich froh wie es jetzt ist.

Frank


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei SCL-V11 bin ich froh wie es jetzt ist.
> 
> Frank



Da hast du Recht. Das alte SCL zu verbessern war aber sicher leicht, denn wenn man von einem niedrigen Niveau kommt... 

@Perfektionist
Ich wette, auf deiner Unterhose steht irgendwo Siemens drauf.


----------



## IBFS (10 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Das alte SCL zu verbessern war aber sicher leicht, denn wenn man von einem niedrigen Niveau kommt...



Zeig mir ein wirklich perfektes ST bzw. SCL ...   

Rockwell .... (geht so - Onlinesicht gibt es nicht wirklich)  
3S ............ (ist ok, aber damit die die Werte im geteilte Bildschirm rechts in der ONLINE-Sicht ordentlich sieht, muss man viele Zeilenumbrüche in den Code einfügen) 
usw.

Gruß

frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Perfektionist
> Ich wette, auf deiner Unterhose steht irgendwo Siemens drauf.



Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen, was ihr miteinander so treibt :sm14:


Aber eins ist klar die Weiterendwicklung des SCL Editors war bitter nötig, läuft
dieser bereits Rund? Bisher haben die bei jedem HF dran herumgeschaut.


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich will mir garnicht vorstellen, was ihr miteinander so treibt :sm14:
> 
> 
> Aber eins ist klar die Weiterendwicklung des SCL Editors war bitter nötig, läuft
> dieser bereits Rund? Bisher haben die bei jedem HF dran herumgeschaut.



Nee, Besser is das, aber immerhin ich sagte "auf" und nicht "in" !!!


----------



## MSB (10 Oktober 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nach der Logik müsste man sagen, dass 3S (also CoDeSys) oder Rockwell (RS5000) das SCL "künstlich" ohne Quellen für sich erfunden hat.


Ich würde nicht sagen "neu erfunden", aber ich halte diese Praxis, übrigens auch bei 3S, für einen Nachteil,
betreffs der Jahrzehntelangen Wartbarkeit, wenigstens für den Endkunden.

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur immer Pech, ich mache viel "erweiterte Werkbank", div. Industriebetriebe in meiner räumlich näheren Umgebung.
Fakt ist:
a) Der Kunde hat nur in den wenigsten Fällen eine Software
b) Sollte er zur Abwechslung mal eine geliefert bekommen haben, ist die praktisch nie aktuell, oder schon vor Jahren im Nirvana verschollen
c) Bisher ist das, zumindest in dem Rahmen wie man es für die Reparatur von Maschinen braucht, insbesondere bei Siemens kein Problem
d) Wenn Siemens das jetzt wirklich auch so handhabt wie z.B. 3S, dann wird mir das:
1. Fehlersuchen noch komplexer machen, als das ohnehin schon der Fall ist
2. Unter Umständen auch mehr Aufträge, weil man dann gar nichts mehr machen kann, ohne Quellcode
e) Der größte Vorteil der Quellenlösung für mich: Ich kann mir den Zeitpunkt des Übersetzens explizit aussuchen, z.B. wenn sich die Version des SCL-Compilers ändert,
und kann somit bis zum drücken "Übersetzen" einen korrekten Bausteinvergleich machen.
f) Sicherlich gibt es für jeden meiner genannten Punkte "Gegenargumente", aber so ist nun mal die von mir über die letzten 10 Jahre gemachte Erfahrung,
und zwar von der 2 Mann-Klitsche bis zum Weltkonzern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Perfektionist
> Ich wette, auf deiner Unterhose steht irgendwo Siemens drauf.


ich trage diese hier:
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_35402.htm
passend zu meinem Nagellack.

(glaubt zwar jetzt keiner, ist aber tatsächlich so)


----------



## daschris (10 Oktober 2012)

Hää irgend wie kann ich dir nicht folgen: 


> Wenn Siemens das jetzt wirklich auch so handhabt wie z.B. 3S, dann wird mir das:
> 1. Fehlersuchen noch komplexer machen, als das ohnehin schon der Fall ist
> 2. Unter Umständen auch mehr Aufträge, weil man dann gar nichts mehr machen kann, ohne Quellcode


Meinst du damit das es kein projekt gibt? Dann liest die den SCL code aus der SPS aus und arbeitest mit dem weiter? 
Wäre es nicht eine möglichkeit das ganze projekt (wirklich alles) aus der SPS auszulesen. Das Projekt lässt sich ja in der 1200 fast komplett auslesen.



> e) Der größte Vorteil der Quellenlösung für mich: Ich kann mir den  Zeitpunkt des Übersetzens explizit aussuchen, z.B. wenn sich die Version  des SCL-Compilers ändert,
> und kann somit bis zum drücken "Übersetzen" einen korrekten Bausteinvergleich machen.


Aber das geht doch wenn ich quellen generiere...oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich trage diese hier:
> http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/2867_35402.htm
> passend zu meinem Nagellack.
> 
> (glaubt zwar jetzt keiner, ist aber tatsächlich so)



Huch...meine güte, das ist ja Damenunterwäsche :sm14:


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nee, Besser is das, aber immerhin ich sagte "auf" und nicht "in" !!!


hättste in mein Höschen geguckt, wüsstest Du das. aber nichtmal auf mein Höschen haste geguckt.

traust Dich nicht? siehe 3:05


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Huch...meine güte, das ist ja Damenunterwäsche :sm14:


ja, Helmut, und sogar saubequem. Zumindest ist das mein Tragegefühl. Aber ich geb ja zu: nichts für Stehpinkler - aber das hat mir Mutti bereits abgewöhnt. Oder Pappi nie angewöhnt 

...aber ich muss dennoch zugeben, dass die Stoffverstärkung an der falschen Stelle eine etwas gründlichere Abtrocknung nötig macht


----------



## daschris (10 Oktober 2012)

Hi


> Also bei den 300er/400er Cpus wirds bestimmt noch in awl sprich MC7  compiliert werden... Was sollten die cpus den ohne Firmeareupdate auch  sonst verstehen?
> und woher wisst ihr eigendlich alle das die nächste 1500er heissen wird? wurde da schon was vorgestellt??


na ich würde sagen die Gerüchte häufen sich....und sowas hier unterstützt das ja auch:
http://www.trademarkia.com/s71500-79084526.html


----------



## SoftMachine (10 Oktober 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Perfektionist
> Ich wette, auf deiner Unterhose steht irgendwo Siemens drauf.



Ob bei ihm, weiss ich nicht.
Aber auf einige andere hier trifft das sicherlich zu, und das nicht nur für die Unterhose. 

Gruss


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Oktober 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Ob bei ihm, weiss ich nicht.
> Aber auf einige andere hier trifft das sicherlich zu, und das nicht nur für die Unterhose.
> 
> Gruss


doch, bei mir steht auch irgendwo Siemens drauf, aber noch nicht auf der Unterhose. aber das ändert sich vielleicht, wenn ich nicht doch endlich mit TIA arbeiten darf, sondern muss


----------



## Edition35 (7 Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich werde heute erstmals die TIA V11 Demo antesten. Bin mal  sehr gespannt. Auf jeden Fall werde ich vor der Installation ein Backup  meines PGs machen.

Gestern war ein Siemensvertreter zu Besuch und  hat die 1500er vorgestellt. Er hat es geschafft mich zu überzeugen und  bin sehr auf das release gespannt.

Was mich stört: Wir verbauen  aus Performance-/Kostengründen zu 95% Vipa CPUs. Und mit TIA werde ich  diese vorerst nichtmehr supporten können. 


Wer verwendet  bereits TIA (produktiv)? Wann würdet bzw. werdet ihr umsteigen auf TIA?  Denkt ihr es lohnt sich ab der v12 mitzuschwimmen?
HAt schon jemand die Multitouchstudie gesehen? Finde ich hammergeil... wird jedoch von V12 noch nicht unterstützt werden.


----------



## mkd (7 Dezember 2012)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> HAt schon jemand die Multitouchstudie gesehen? Finde ich hammergeil... wird jedoch von V12 noch nicht unterstützt werden.



Welche Multi Touch Studie ???


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Dezember 2012)

produktiv: seit zwei Monaten ich. 300er-System.

Umstieg seit V11SP0 für single-instanziertes Programm (experimentell).

Umstieg seit SP1 auch für Multiinstanzen experimentell, Verwendbarkeit bestätigt.

Umstieg meiner Kunden: werde sie nun endgültig zwingen. Neu und Weiterentwicklungen nun nur noch V11/12, Einsatz der 1500er sobald möglich.

die hammergeile Multitouchstudie hab ich in Nürnberg gesehen, denke, dass das die nahe Zukunft sein wird. Allein schon wegen der problemloseren Hardware, die würde ich auch ohne Multitouch bereits jetzt vorziehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Dezember 2012)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde heute erstmals die TIA V11 Demo antesten. Bin mal  sehr gespannt. Auf jeden Fall werde ich vor der Installation ein Backup  meines PGs machen.
> 
> ...




Also ich denke, das die V12 die erste Version sein wird mit der ich mich mal ernsthaft befassen werde. Wann ich das erste richtige Projekt starten werden steht noch nicht fest. Meine Kunden sind (noch) so vernünftig und wollen die 300/400 haben  ICH werde sie nicht davon abbringen.......


----------



## daschris (7 Dezember 2012)

mkd schrieb:


> Welche Multi Touch Studie ???


guggst du:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GeTiAwcDVXs


----------



## Edition35 (7 Dezember 2012)

Weiß jemand ob es ähnliches also Multitouch HMI von anderen Herstellern bereits erhältlich und projektierbar ist? 
Wir sind gerade dabei eine neue Benutzerfläche für unsere Anlagen zu Entwickeln und Multitouch sollte eigentlich heutzutage schon Stand der Technik sein.


----------



## daschris (7 Dezember 2012)

Edition35 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es ähnliches also Multitouch HMI von anderen Herstellern bereits erhältlich und projektierbar ist?
> Wir sind gerade dabei eine neue Benutzerfläche für unsere Anlagen zu Entwickeln und Multitouch sollte eigentlich heutzutage schon Stand der Technik sein.


Ja Beckhoff hat eine reihe. Einfach mal googeln. Soweit ich weisst die auch schon verfügbar...Siemens brauchst da denk ich noch ein paar Monate...


----------



## Sinix (7 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also ich denke, das die V12 die erste Version sein wird mit der ich mich mal ernsthaft befassen werde. Wann ich das erste richtige Projekt starten werden steht noch nicht fest. Meine Kunden sind (noch) so vernünftig und wollen die 300/400 haben  ICH werde sie nicht davon abbringen.......



???
300/400 kannst du auch mit TIA V11 projektieren, zumindest ab HW-Stand 2008

MfG MK

(TIA V11 + Safety Advanced seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme einem Kunden)


----------



## mkd (7 Dezember 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> Ja Beckhoff hat eine reihe. Einfach mal googeln. Soweit ich weisst die auch schon verfügbar...Siemens brauchst da denk ich noch ein paar Monate...



Monitore ja, Projektierungssoftware NEIN.


Software z.B. von INOSOFT (VisiWin7). Die bieten eine Schnittstelle zur Siemens Welt.

M.M.n. scheitert es im Moment eher an einer "einfachen" Visu Software als an der Hardware.


Gruß


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Dezember 2012)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> ???
> 300/400 kannst du auch mit TIA V11 projektieren, zumindest ab HW-Stand 2008




... können JA aber nicht wollen :shock:


----------



## Edition35 (8 Dezember 2012)

*Enttäuschung pur!*

So ich hab mir heute mal eine Trialversion von V11 auf eine VM mit XP installiert.

Nach der einstündigen Installation war ich innerhalb von 10min so enttäuscht, das mir nun klar ist, das ich die Verwendung vom Portal so weit wie möglich herauszögern werde.

Ursachen:
- Programmabstürze
- Migration eines HMI-Projekts mit Fehlermeldung "Es können nur Projekte migriert werden die im Format von WinCC flexible SP2 gespeichert sind." Projektiert mit SP3

Die V11 ist für mich erst mal gestorben. Bin mal auf V12 gespannt ob die mich überzeugen kann.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2012)

Edition35 schrieb:


> ......
> - Migration eines HMI-Projekts mit Fehlermeldung "Es können nur Projekte migriert werden die im Format von WinCC flexible SP2 gespeichert sind." Projektiert mit SP3
> ......



Also ist das wirklich so ? Ich hatte das nur irgendwo mal gelesen und konnte es nicht wirklich glauben.  ..... Jetzt geh ich mal davon aus das es bei V12 wieder geht. Trotzdem ist es irgendwie ein Frechheit. Solle Sachen gehören gehotfixet.


----------



## seeba (8 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also ist das wirklich so ? Ich hatte das nur irgendwo mal gelesen und konnte es nicht wirklich glauben.  ..... Jetzt geh ich mal davon aus das es bei V12 wieder geht. Trotzdem ist es irgendwie ein Frechheit. Solle Sachen gehören gehotfixet.


Ist doch schon lange gefixt, man muss nur die "Updates zum Service Pack" von Siemens installieren. Bei der größe der Updates könnte man aber auch jedes Mal meinen, die haben wieder alles runderneuert.


----------



## UniMog (8 Dezember 2012)

Edition35 schrieb:


> So ich hab mir heute mal eine Trialversion von V11 auf eine VM mit XP installiert.
> 
> Nach der einstündigen Installation war ich innerhalb von 10min so enttäuscht, das mir nun klar ist, das ich die Verwendung vom Portal so weit wie möglich herauszögern werde.
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn installiert ????? Nur V11 oder V11 SP2 oder V11 SP2 mit UPD 5 ?????? 
Projekte migriert die im Format von WinCC flexible SP2 gespeichert sind ist doch kein Problem zum weinen......... Schonmal in WinCC flex den Menüpunkt "Speichern als Version" gefunden ???


----------



## IBFS (9 Dezember 2012)

Edition35 schrieb:


> So ich hab mir heute mal eine Trialversion von V11 auf eine VM mit XP installiert.
> 
> Nach der einstündigen Installation war ich innerhalb von 10min so enttäuscht, das mir nun klar ist, das ich die Verwendung vom Portal so weit wie möglich herauszögern werde.
> 
> ...





UniMog schrieb:


> Was hast du denn installiert ????? Nur V11 oder V11 SP2 oder V11 SP2 mit UPD 5 ??????
> ............ Schonmal in WinCC flex den Menüpunkt "Speichern als Version" gefunden ???



Ich denke da hat Herr Edition35 etwas planlos mit seinen Versuchen angefangen. Da könnte ich genauso W98 testen und sagen es wäre Schrott.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Ich denke da hat Herr Edition35 etwas planlos mit seinen Versuchen angefangen.
> ...


denke ich auch. Unter W7/64 hab ich keinen Ärger, und die Migration von SP3-Projekten - ähhhmmmmm, war da was? PT ist ja seit 2008SP3 ohnehin endgültig gestorben. Und seit V11SP2 für mich persönlich auch Classic.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> war da was? PT ist ja seit 2008SP3 ohnehin endgültig gestorben.



PT ist was ?

Power Tags;
Papiertaschentücher;
Paʻanga, die tongaische Landeswährung;
Pantaloni Torino, einen Turiner Hersteller hochwertiger Hosen;
Partnertausch;
Pastoraltheologie;
*ProTool* jetzt hab ich es


----------



## MSB (9 Dezember 2012)

Wow Helmut, da hast du dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben 

@Edition35http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/46107-Edition35
Wie auch immer, um Siemens auch mal zu loben:
- TIA-Portal ist in der aktuellen Version imho zu allererst mal langsam, aber weit entfernt von instabil
- Genau genommen hat mich mein Freund KOP/FUP Editor von Step7 Classic in letzter Zeit erheblich mehr geärgert als TIA mit S7-1200

Wenn du mit dieser Einstellung an TIA rangehst, dann hast du mit Sicherheit verloren.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Wow Helmut, da hast du dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben



Musste wirklich erst überlegen was gemeint war, man muß ja nicht alles abkürzen. 




MSB schrieb:


> - TIA-Portal ist in der aktuellen Version imho zu allererst mal langsam, aber weit entfernt von instabil



Über langsam muß man ja nicht streiten, wobei ich es nicht verstehen kann das man, wenn man
solange im Software Geschäft ist und gleichartige Fehler im Dutzend gemacht hat und reichlich
Dresche von den Kunden abkommen hat, diese Tradition der schlechten Software weiter führt. 

Über Stabil möchte ich streiten, ich bin nicht der Power User mit TIA, aber ein paar Kollegen 
von mir im Serien Geschäft haben da schon massiv Probleme, es gibt keinen Tag wo TIA nicht abstürzt. 
Mit so etwa möchte ich nicht Arbeiten.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Musste wirklich erst überlegen was gemeint war, man muß ja nicht alles abkürzen.


na, aber 2008SP3, da musst ich wohl nicht Flex dazuschreiben?



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Über Stabil möchte ich streiten, ich bin nicht der Power User mit TIA, aber ein paar Kollegen
> von mir im Serien Geschäft haben da schon massiv Probleme, es gibt keinen Tag wo TIA nicht abstürzt.
> Mit so etwa möchte ich nicht Arbeiten.


Den alltäglichen Absturz kann ich Dir nicht bestätigen. Dass es keine Abstürze gäbe, wäre gelogen, aber es hält sich bei mir in einem Rahmen, wo ich selbst mehr Fehler mache, als mein Werkzeug.


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wo ich selbst mehr Fehler mache, als mein Werkzeug.



Wenn ich das ins Verhältnis zu meinen Erfahrungen mit TIA setze, dann bin ich aber froh, keine Software von dir zu haben!  *ROFL*
Ich weiß, das war gemein, aber ich kann es mir einfach nicht verkneifen. Die Aussage ist zu geil.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2012)

na, meine eigenen Fehler kann ich ja bis zur Veröffentlichung dann auch selbst ausbügeln 
gemessen daran, was ich bei Classic alles schon so erlebt habe, ist TIA V11SP2Upd5 weitgehend einwandfrei.


----------



## Edition35 (10 Dezember 2012)

Wie auch immer... wie gesagt habe ich nur eine TRIAL vom Vertreter zum reinschnuppern bekommen. Updates und SP waren somit für mich erstmal uninteressant.
Ich warte mal die V12 ab. Da wir im Haus hauptsächlich VIPA CPUs verbauen, kann ich im Moment mit TIA sowieso nix anfangen.


----------



## Edition35 (10 Dezember 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Was hast du denn installiert ????? Nur V11 oder V11 SP2 oder V11 SP2 mit UPD 5 ??????
> Projekte migriert die im Format von WinCC flexible SP2 gespeichert sind ist doch kein Problem zum weinen......... Schonmal in WinCC flex den Menüpunkt "Speichern als Version" gefunden ???




OK natürlich ist SP3 erst im Januar veröffentlicht worden... Punkt für Siemens...


----------



## UniMog (10 Dezember 2012)

Menüpunkt "Speichern als Version"  den gibt es schon etwas länger...... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht........


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2012)

UniMog schrieb:


> Menüpunkt "Speichern als Version"  den gibt es schon etwas länger...... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht........


ja, gibts schon länger - aber war auch für mich erst relevant, als ich das Problem mit der Migration hatte  (und ist zu allem Übel sogar eine Installationsoption?)


----------



## Sinix (11 Dezember 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, um Siemens auch mal zu loben:
> - TIA-Portal ist in der aktuellen Version imho zu allererst mal langsam, aber weit entfernt von instabil
> - Genau genommen hat mich mein Freund KOP/FUP Editor von Step7 Classic in letzter Zeit erheblich mehr geärgert als TIA mit S7-1200
> 
> ...



Guter Beitrag, 
gegenüber der ersten V11er Version hat sich viel getan in Sachen Stabilität.
Leider kommt es bei meiner 12er Testversion immernoch zu Abstürzen mit der berühmten Meldung "Anwendung wird Beendet ... Neustart/Abbrechen",
vielleicht liegts aber auch an meinem Field PG M3. Möglicherweise ist die Performance auf das neue Field PG M4 abgestimmt

Ansonsten breche ich aber eine Lanze für TIA, da es doch viele Gute und nötige Neuerungen gegenüber classic 
bietet und mir die Arbeit erleichtert. Nutzt ihr z.B. den Parkplatz für Baugruppen bei der Gerätekonfiguration oder das Drag&drop in das HMI-Projekt, einfach genial!

MfG MK


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2012)

naja ein paar verbesserungen sind da, aber dieses kann man aber nicht als Highlight verkaufen.
Diese kleinen Veränderungen, macht zb. die schlechte Gestaltung der Oberfläche wieder weg,
ich würde sagen das man mit TIA bis in alle Ewigkeit langsamer arbeiten wird, durch das er-
forderliche Maus geschubse.

Das reine Programmieren, nimmt in der heutigen Zeit auch immer den kleineren Anteil in der
Automatisierung, viel mehr ist es die HMI die echte Zeit kostet. Auf der HMI Seite ist keine 
Verbesserung entstanden, die einen die Arbeit erleichtert. Als Beispiel, wenn du eine einfache
Rollbare Tabelle mit mehreren Spalten erstellen möchtest und diese mit Daten zu füllen, kann
man bei Siemens Wochen verbringen. Eine einfache Listbox könnte da helfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2012)

noch ergänzung was auch viel Spaß bereiten kann, ein Kollege nutzt die Rezepturverwaltung 
für Siemens Panels in TIA und hat da unterschiedliches Speicherverhalten bei verschiedenen Panels.
Wie da wären TP177 vis TP277. Das ist ganz nett, wenn man das so mal nebenbei herausbekommt.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (11 Dezember 2012)

ALso Ich weis nicht was es am TIA überhaupt positives zu äußern gibt! Es ist ja toll das Siemens was neues macht, und es sind mit Sicherheit auch Innovationen gefordert, aber in dem Zustand in dem TIA auf den Markt gebracht wurde, das ist, wie schon bei flexible 2004, eine Frechheit.

Warum muss man den auch alles von Grund auf neu entwickeln? Schon klar, das man bei der SOftware mal einen Schnitt machen kann, aber warum muss man den z.B. auch das ganze GUI Framework von Grund auf neu entwerfen und nimmt nichts was es schon gibt. Ich finde TIA Portal wirkt wie eine WPF Anwendung, ist aber nur .NET 2.0! Logisch wenn Ich das ganze GUI Framework auch noch von 0 auf entwerfe, das Ich dann tausende von Entwicklern brauche.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Version im Januar dann Nutzen lässt, ob man dann ernsthaft über einen Umstieg nachdenken kann... Aber bis jetzt, bleib Ich bei 5.5, ok für neue Panels werd Ichs wohl einsetzen (leider müssen, da diese ja mit Flexible Nicht mehr zu projektieren sind)


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... viel mehr ist es die HMI die echte Zeit kostet. Auf der HMI Seite ist keine Verbesserung entstanden, die einen die Arbeit erleichtert.
> ...


also, ich hab da rechts unter der Reiterkarte "Layout" etwas entdeckt, das mir sehr hilfreich ist und in Classic seither wesentlich sperriger zu handhaben war. Gut, neue Funktion, neue Fehler ich weiß nun, wie man dort einen Absturz provozieren kann, hab auch nun das Workaround dafür, mal schaun, obs bei V12 dann richtig funktioniert, bis dahin ist halt Disziplin angesagt bzw. ab dann ein SR (für Helmut: nein, nicht Setze/Rücksetze, nicht Schiedsrichter, nicht Sarkoplasmatisches Retikulum, sondern Servicerequest) angesagt.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Dezember 2012)

PS: auch schon aufgefallen, dass man nun mehr als nur ein Vorlagenbild projektieren kann? Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass hier aus Neid TIA schlecht geredet wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2012)

Auf wenn sind wir den bei TIA neidisch?


----------



## Wutbürger (11 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Auf wenn sind wir den bei TIA neidisch?



Auf Leute die so wenig zu tun haben, als dass sie sich neuen Herausforderungen (Problemen wie unfertiger Software) stellen können...


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Dezember 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Auf Leute die so wenig zu tun haben, als dass sie sich neuen Herausforderungen (Problemen wie unfertiger Software) stellen können...


Tja, man kann es als Problem, man kann es als Herausforderung sehen. Classic hat mich schon recht betriebsblind gemacht, wie ich beim Arbeiten mit TIA zunehmend feststelle.


----------



## vollmi (11 Dezember 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Auf Leute die so wenig zu tun haben, als dass sie sich neuen Herausforderungen (Problemen wie unfertiger Software) stellen können...



Hast du mit Step7 erst 2006 Angefangen? Oder doch schon als es noch unfertig war? Hattest du da zuwenig Arbeit?

mfG René


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> PS: auch schon aufgefallen, dass man nun mehr als nur ein Vorlagenbild projektieren kann? Langsam bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass hier aus Neid TIA schlecht geredet wird.



*ROFL* Neidisch auf TIA ? .....  Jetzt willst du es aber echt wissen.... Du Publikumslieblinganwärter !


----------



## MSB (11 Dezember 2012)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was manche als "Herausforderung" betrachten,
meine Herausforderung sind die zu steuernden Prozesse und Anwendungen.

Eine geschissene Programmiersoftware, ob sie nun TIA, Step7, Codesys ... oder sonstwie heißt gehört definitiv 
nicht zu dem wodurch ich herausgefordert werden will, das hat einfach nur möglichst problemlos seinen Job zu tun.
Und eben das kann ich für meinen Teil, speziell beim HMI-Part von TIA, momentan noch so gar nicht behaupten.
und das obwohl ich bisher nur "KTP600" verwendet habe, also das 08/15 Panel schlechthin.

Sollten eines Tages, meine Projekte mal so langweilig und zementiert werden, das ich das Werkzeug oder meine Arbeitsweise damit,
als "Herausforderung" betrachte, dann werde ich Putzfrau.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Dezember 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> ...
> Und eben das kann ich für meinen Teil, speziell beim HMI-Part von TIA, momentan noch so gar nicht behaupten.und das obwohl ich bisher nur "KTP600" verwendet habe, also das 08/15 Panel schlechthin.
> ...


ich verwende seither nur MP277T/10" und kann über den HMI-Teil nicht klagen. Ob und was daran 08/15 ist, k.A., aber es funktioniert. Was funktioniert beim KTP600 bei Dir nicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2012)

Ich erwähnte es schon, die Rezepturverwaltung funktioniert nicht. Eines der *elementarsten* Dinge,
die man bei der Nutzung einer Bedienoberfläche verwendet.


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich erwähnte es schon, die Rezepturverwaltung funktioniert nicht. Eines der *elementarsten* Dinge,
> die man bei der Nutzung einer Bedienoberfläche verwendet.



Ach, mit der war ich aber noch zu ProTool-Zeiten unglücklich, daher mache ich das seitdem auf der SPS. Ist aber bei Flex schon besser geworden, das gebe ich trotzdem zu.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich erwähnte es schon, die Rezepturverwaltung funktioniert nicht. Eines der *elementarsten* Dinge,
> die man bei der Nutzung einer Bedienoberfläche verwendet.


beim KTP600? ich dachte, Du sprachest da von TP177/277?

Aber zugegeben, sowas könnte mich auch zur Weißglut bringen, da ich Rezepturen im Kampf gegen Aktualdatenverluste beim Neugenerieren von IDB benutze. Und natürlich auch die Anwender mit Produktionsrezepturen darauf angewiesen sind, zumindest bei mir, weil ich meine unflexible SPS-Rezeptur aufgegeben habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2012)

neh die Rezepturverwaltung funktioniert allgmein in TIA nicht. 
Das ist ja auch so ein ding, die alte Rezepturverwaltung, bis zu den ProTool Zeiten
war echt nicht so prickelnd. Jetzt wo eine neue Software auf den Markt gekommen
ist, übernehmen Sie einfach die Alte und machen Sie dann noch unbrauchbar.


----------



## statix (7 August 2013)

So, jetzt fledder ich diese Leiche mal, weil ich keine aktuelle Diskussion hierzu finde und auch keinen neuen Thread mit dem gleichen Thema aufmachen will.

Mein TIA-Umstieg hängt immernoch wie das Damoklesschwert über mir ( ja, ich bin der Themenstarter) und die Zeit drängt so langsam. 
In diesem Thread konnte ich lesen, dass die V11 von TIA nicht stabil ist und alle auf die V12 warten. 

Nun ist sie da... ist sie auch besser? 
Denn, wenn die Software immer noch diese Defizite aufweist, werde ich den Vertrieblern sagen, sie sollen OPs von VIPA verkaufen.


----------



## Larzerus (7 August 2013)

Also zwischen der V11 und der V12 ist schon ein echter Entwicklungssprung zu sehen. Einige Probleme die ich mit TIA vorher hatte sind nun behoben. 

Aber es ist immer noch weit davon entfernt das ich es für ein neues Projekt empfehlen würde.
Mit V14 ist es hoffentlich so stabil wie der gute allte Simatic Manager.


----------



## statix (7 August 2013)

Und die V14 soll wann rauskommen? 
Ende 20*14*?

Was ist denn noch nicht so wie es sein sollte? Die Rezeptverwaltung im HMI-Teil habe ich hier lesen können, sei unbrauchbar in der V11...


----------



## Grollmus (7 August 2013)

*Umstieg auf das TIA Portal*

Vor der V14 kommt ja die V13, die wohl für Anfang nächsten Jahres angedacht ist.

Ich habe unlängst einen Artikel verfasst, der den grundsätzlichen Umstieg für einfache Anwendungen beschreibt. Der Artikel ist auf unserer Homepage zu finden: Zum Artikel "Umstieg auf das TIA Portal" 

Gruß

Eduard


----------



## Larzerus (7 August 2013)

statix schrieb:


> Und die V14 soll wann rauskommen?
> Ende 20*14*?



Mit dem Humor eines Hilflosen der keine Alternative hat war das ironisch gemeint.
Es geibt ja für die V13 noch keinen Termin also ist an eine V14 noch nicht zu denken.


----------



## statix (7 August 2013)

V12 it deutlich besser als V11, das habe ich verstanden. Aber wo ist V12 noch nicht gut genug? Wo sind die Probleme?

Solange TIA nicht ausreichend gut ist, werde ich versuchen mich mit der classic-Version und alternativen Panels zu retten.


----------



## vollmi (7 August 2013)

Larzerus schrieb:


> Aber es ist immer noch weit davon entfernt das ich es für ein neues Projekt empfehlen würde.
> Mit V14 ist es hoffentlich so stabil wie der gute allte Simatic Manager.



Ich denke das kommt stark drauf an was man machen will.
Für meine Projekte setze ich TIA schon voll-umfänglich und zufrieden ein.
Also wenn die SPS mit Digitalen IOs, Analogen IOs zentral und dezentral hantieren muss. N haufen Kommunikation und Regelung etc bearbeiten muss ist TIA absolut in Ordnung.

Ich denke Schwierigkeiten hat man jetzt noch mit den fehlenden Features was SicherheitsCPUs angeht.

Und gerade wenn man SCL nutzt und Symbolisch programmieren will bietet TIA ERHEBLICH mehr als Step7.

mfG René


----------



## statix (7 August 2013)

Ok, das hört sich schon mal gut an. Ganz besonders das es Vorteile bringt bei symbolischer Adressierung und bei der Verwendung von SCL, denn beides leben wir hier im großen Umfang.
Sicherheits-CPUs nutzen wird nicht und wollen das auch in Zukunft nicht.

Nochmals zurück zum HMI-Teil. Ist der (jetzt) in Ordnung?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich denke Schwierigkeiten hat man jetzt noch mit den fehlenden Features was SicherheitsCPUs angeht.



Aber gerade das wird von Version zu Version wieder rausoperiert, gerade so etwas macht 
die Software für eine Kommerzielle Anwendung unbrauchbar. Du machst mit V11 ein Projekt
mit Safty und kannst es dann mit V12 nicht mehr Warten....geht es noch :twisted: 

Aber da der Boss von Siemens von Ex Thyssen Chef rausgemobbt wurde, können Sie sich ja
mal wieder auf das Kerngeschäft konzentrieren und bestehende Produkte auf Industriestandard
bringen, dh Minimum Funktionsfähig.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und gerade wenn man SCL nutzt und Symbolisch programmieren will bietet TIA ERHEBLICH mehr als Step7.


das unterstreiche ich doppelt.

TIA V11 hat bei mir in Verbindung mit Classic-CPU (300er) für meine Bedürfnisse vollumfänglich und gut funktioniert (besser als das "gute alte").

Für neue Sachen kann ich nur raten, V12 in Verbindung mit 1500er zu nehmen, wenn sich der Programmierstil soweit der wandelnden Zeit angepasst hat, dass möglichst Global-DB und S5-Timer gemieden werden, FBs mit Instanz-DB gegenüber FC bevorzugt werden und ohne irgendwelche Koppel-DB von der HMI aus direkt in die Instanzen zugegriffen wird (symbolische Anbindung). Ach ja, Kapselung nicht zu vergessen, Alarm-S teste ich gerade, um von dieser Bitmelderei los zu kommen...

Dann ist mit V12 alles gut.


----------



## vollmi (7 August 2013)

statix schrieb:


> Nochmals zurück zum HMI-Teil. Ist der (jetzt) in Ordnung?



Der Teil den ich benötigte funktionierte einwandfrei. 
Also Bedienung über Panel. Historik. Alarming. ein/ausgaben. 
Bei den Panels nutze ich also eher die grundlegenden Sachen. Wie es aussieht wenn man da tiefer geht, also mit Rezepturen, ActiveX und Co. kann ich dir nicht sagen.

mfG René


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2013)

Ich habe den HMI-Teil mehrfach in V11 getestet und keine Auffälligkeiten gehabt. Aber vielleicht nutze ich nicht alle Features, die Flex 2008 und V11/12 können sollten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 August 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht wenn man da tiefer geht, also mit Rezepturen, ActiveX und Co. kann ich dir nicht sagen.



René, 
ActiveX und Rezepturen kann man doch wohl kaum in einen Topf schmeißen.
Das eine ist Grundausstattung, das andere sollte besser nicht eingesetzt werden.

Also Rezepturen gehören zum Standard und *müssen* einfach funktionieren.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Also Rezepturen gehören zum Standard und *müssen* einfach funktionieren.


sehe ich auch so. Besteht das Problem nach V12SP1 noch? ich hab mit den neuen Panels noch nichts gemacht


----------



## statix (7 August 2013)

Wichtig wäre für mich auch die Info ob Text- und Grafiklisten weiterhin so funktionieren und ob es auch symbolische E/A-Felder gibt mit denen man über eine Prozessvariable einen Eintrag aus einer Textliste aufrufen (und dort anzeigen) kann. 
Sonst wären unsere ganzen schönen gemultiplexten Bilder im Eimer.

Ich halte das aber für nichts besonderes und kann es daher ganz einfach erwarten, oder?


----------



## ducati (7 August 2013)

statix schrieb:


> V12 it deutlich besser als V11, das habe ich verstanden. Aber wo ist V12 noch nicht gut genug? Wo sind die Probleme?
> 
> Solange TIA nicht ausreichend gut ist, werde ich versuchen mich mit der classic-Version und alternativen Panels zu retten.



Willst Du denn bestehende SPS-Programme von Step7 5.5 nach TIA migrieren? Das könnte ein nicht unerheblicher Zeitaufwand werden. Weiterhin brauchst Du u.U. neue PC/Laptop-Hardware da TIA sehr hungrig ist... Also nochmal Geld in die Hand... Weiterhin müssen Eure Mitarbeiter sich an den neuen Programmierstil gewöhnen/umlernen nochmal Zeitaufwand.

Das sind die Dinge die ich Problematisch sehe. 
Ob die Bugs für Dich relevant oder nicht sind, wird sich zeigen, wenn Dus verwendest  Die bisherigen Bugs waren nicht ganz ohne (REAL-Berechnungen...) Ob noch weitere schwerwiegende drinn sind, weiss natürlich keiner.

Weiterhin läuft TIA bei mir in ner VM nur sehr schleppend, da wir aber hier viel in VMs arbeiten ist das eigentlich schon ein No Go...

Gruß.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Weiterhin müssen Eure Mitarbeiter sich an den neuen Programmierstil gewöhnen/umlernen nochmal Zeitaufwand.


man soll nicht von sich auf andere schließen (mach ich trotzdem leider all zu oft). Ich kann dazu nur soviel sagen, dass ich den "neuen" Programmierstil bei S5 vollständig vermisst habe, bei S7 wegen des Aktualdatenverlustes bei Instanzänderungen verflucht habe und nun die 1500er auf dem Weg sehe, endlich meine Anforderungen erfüllen zu können.


----------



## statix (8 August 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Willst Du denn bestehende SPS-Programme von Step7 5.5 nach TIA migrieren? Das könnte ein nicht unerheblicher Zeitaufwand werden. Weiterhin brauchst Du u.U. neue PC/Laptop-Hardware da TIA sehr hungrig ist... Also nochmal Geld in die Hand... Weiterhin müssen Eure Mitarbeiter sich an den neuen Programmierstil gewöhnen/umlernen nochmal Zeitaufwand.
> 
> Das sind die Dinge die ich Problematisch sehe.
> Ob die Bugs für Dich relevant oder nicht sind, wird sich zeigen, wenn Dus verwendest  Die bisherigen Bugs waren nicht ganz ohne (REAL-Berechnungen...) Ob noch weitere schwerwiegende drinn sind, weiss natürlich keiner.
> ...



Migrieren von Alt-Projekten werden wir wohl nicht machen, solange nicht ein Kunde das wünscht und bezahlt. Und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was sollte das besser machen das gleiche Projekt nur in einer anderen Version zu haben?

Änderung im Programmierstil? Du meinst symbolische Adressierung und SCL? Da machen wir hier schon jetzt so.
Neue Hardware könnte allerdings wirklich nötig sein...

btw.: der Real-Bug (was da auch immer schiefgeht) ist nun behoben? Denn ohne funktionierende Real-Zahlen brauchen wir erst gar nicht anzufangen. Aber ich schätze das geht allen so.

Und kann mir einer sagen wo die große Revolution bei der 1500er zu finden ist? Hab mir die tech. Daten angeschaut, aber nix sooo außergewöhnliches gefunden.


----------



## ducati (8 August 2013)

statix schrieb:


> Migrieren von Alt-Projekten werden wir wohl nicht machen, solange nicht ein Kunde das wünscht und bezahlt. Und das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Was sollte das besser machen das gleiche Projekt nur in einer anderen Version zu haben?



Nee, aber wenn Du ein neues Projekt hast, fängst Du ja nicht bei null neu an, sondern nimmst Dir nen altes ähnliches. Das ist jetzt beim Umstieg Step7 TIA mit zusätzlichem Aufwand verbunden....

Und das ganze eben unnötig, weil meiner Meinung nach die "große Revolution der 1500er" nicht vorhanden ist. Dabei rede ich jetzt nicht von kleinenren Verbesserungen, die sind sicherlich für den einen oder anderen vorhanden. Diese rechtfertigen meiner Meinung nach aber nicht den viel höheren Aufwand  (in Summe) .


Gruß.

und jetzt hab ich keine Lust mehr auf die TIA Lobhudelei... (nebenbei hätte man ein par der kleineren Verbesserungen sicherlich auch in Step7 integrieren können)


----------



## statix (8 August 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> ... Weiterhin brauchst Du u.U. neue PC/Laptop-Hardware da TIA sehr hungrig ist...



Hmm... was ist denn da nötig? Könnest du da mal ein paar Eckdaten geben?
Ich sitze z.Z. an einem Laptop mit einem Core-i5 520 mit 4GB Ram und einer Samsung SSD. 
OS ist Windows XP Prof. SP3

Geht das ?


----------



## Larzerus (8 August 2013)

statix schrieb:


> Hmm... was ist denn da nötig? Könnest du da mal ein paar Eckdaten geben?
> Ich sitze z.Z. an einem Laptop mit einem Core-i5 520 mit 4GB Ram und einer Samsung SSD.
> OS ist Windows XP Prof. SP3
> 
> Geht das ?



Gehen tut das erst mal mein alter Firmenlaptop war schwächer auf der Brust und es ging, aber schnell und angenehm arbeiten ist anders.
Also der i5 und die SSD ist ja schon ganz nett fürn Anfang aber 4 GB RAM ist nen bischen wenig es gibt leute hier im Forum die haben bis zu 16GB
Blöd nur das dein WIN XP eh leider nicht mehr als 4 GB verwenden kann also ist ein Umstieg auf WIN 7 auch zu empfehlen.


----------

